# Gerüchte und andere Unzulänglichkeiten



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

_EDIT: Der Thread soll auf keinen Fall belehrend wirken sondern eine Diskussion anstacheln die vieleicht ein wenig dazu beiträgt, dass gängigen Flames und Whines besser entgegnet wird! Auch schönrederei ist mir Fremd! Wenn man sich etwas achtet, dann sieht man, dass ich darauf hinweise, dass ich sehr wohl über gewisse Sachen diskutieren will, da WAR auch seine Probleme hat! Dort wo ich den PvE content mit WAR vergleiche, tu ich dies nur quantitativ. Schade das einige nicht gesehen haben, dass ich vorneweg WoW als unerreicht (PvE) bejuble bevor ich sage, dass WAR fast gleich viel inhalt hat wie ersteres zu Beginn hatte._

Da in diesem Forum immer wieder völlig argumentationslose Gerüchte, Flames, Whines und ähnliches vorkommen rege ich mich regelmässig auf, da sie das Niveau der Threads massiv senken und noch dazu die Diskussionen immer wieder auf falsche Behauptungen etc. ablenken. Man könnte in diesem Forum über Erfahrungen im RvR oder in den Dungeons berichten und austauschen. Man könnte über die Skallierungen der Stats sprechen oder über gewisse Verhaltensweisen in den Szenarien. Man könnte hier über Serverprobleme diskutieren und vieleicht 1 oder 2 gute Vorschläge bringen, denn die Populationen sind ausschlaggebend für die Langzeitmotivation. Doch dies wird immer wieder gebremst! Ich liste jetzt einige dieser Posts hier auf, damit sie hier und jetzt diskutiert werden können und hoffentlich nie mehr auftauchen!

1. "Das Fraktionsbalancing ist schlecht."

Ob das Karrierenbalancing gut gelungen ist? Darüber kann man sich streiten. Viele mögen das Schere-Stein-Papier-Prinzip nicht und würden lieber etwas softere Counter haben, damit man länger Zeit hat sich aus schlechten Situationen zu befreien. Andere mögen das Karrierenbalancing und denken es könnte vlt an 1 oder 2 Karrieren was geändert werden usw. Find ich völlig in Ordnung die Diskussion...

...Doch es gibt tatsächlich immernoch massig Leute die behaupten, dass die Fraktionen unausgeglichen sind. Jede Karriere der Ordnung ist in einer Karriere der Zerstörung gespiegelt. Punkt. Wer das immernoch nicht begriffen hat und schon einen Rang 30+ Charakter hat, der sollte endlich mal seine Hausaufgaben machen und sich über das Karrierendesign informieren. Ich wette nicht ein mal die Hälfte der Whiner haben sich jemals alle Fähigkeiten der verschiedenen Karrieren angschaut (man muss sie ja nicht auswendig kennen sondern erstmal nur vergleichen).

Warum kommt es den Whinern aber so vor als wären die Fraktionen nicht gespiegelt? Das kann mehrere Gründe haben:

1. Sie spielen schlecht. Das muss nicht einmal ihren eigenen Char betreffen sondern ihr ganzes Team.
2. Sie spielen oft in unausgeglichenen Gruppen(!) (Dies ist sehr oft der Fall. Achtet euch mal auf die Gruppenzusammensetzung wenn ihr verloren habt)
3. Sie sind schnell frustriert, schlechte Verlierer (Du hast in einer Schlacht eine 50% Chance zu gewinnen und nicht 90% weil du so imba skilled bist.)

Also hört auf mit den Fraktionbalancegewhine. Wenn ihr euch nämlich informiert hättet, würdet ihr sehen dass die Karrieren zu geschätzt 90% gespiegelt sind. Über die ungespiegelten Fähigkeiten könnte man diskutieren ja, doch das habe ich hier noch nie entdeckt. Es wird erstmal gewhint statt informiert.
Das ist total unzulänglich! Foren sind doch nicht dazu da um Müll zu posten, weil man sein Hirn nicht benutzen mag!

*In diesem Sinne: Stop it!*


2. "WAR hat keinen/wenig PvE content und bietet deswegen voraussichtlich keine Langzeitmotivation."

Das momentan erfolgreichste MMO das den meiner Meinung nach besten PvE content aufzuweisen hat heisst WoW. Dieses WoW hatte zu Beginn nur etwas mehr PvE Inhalte wie WAR jetzt hat, wenn man das Sologrinden bei beiden Spielen auslässt und nur die Multiplayer-Sachen anschaut. Zusätzlich hat WAR einen umfangreichen PvP content, der sich echt sehen lassen kann. Die wichtigsten PvE Inhalte werden nur durch Erfolg im RvR freigeschaltet. Es lässt sich darüber Streiten ob WAR etwas mehr PvE content vertragen könnte. Beispielsweise könnte man für Gilden, die eine Burg beansprucht haben, ein Dungeon freischalten (wo natürlich alle anderen auch rein können). In diesem Dungeon droppen dann keine Rüstungen sondern spezielle Standartentaktiken. Solche Vorschläge und Streitgespräche wären interessant...

...doch wird hier immernoch das Gerücht verbreitet, dass WAR erstens keinen/wenig oder ein für ein PvP-Spiel viel zu mangelhaften PvE content hat. Das erste ist ganz einfach die unwahrheit und das zweite ist Schwarzmalerei. Es gibt durch die unzähligen Rüstungssets erstmal eine Sammlermotivation. Nun kann man diese aber nicht in starren PvE raids abfarmen, sondern man muss meist im RvR etwas erreichen bevor man die Inhalte freigeschalten hat, wo die Sachen auch droppen. Hochwertiger Loot war immerschon ein süchtigmachender Faktor. Ich erwarte natürlich auch, dass im Endgame immer neue Inhalte geliefert werden, wie in anderen MMOs, doch das werden nunmal vorallem PvP Inhalte sein und deswegen haben auch viele Umsteiger WAR gekauft.

Warum hat sich dieses Gerücht und die damit verknüpfte unzulängliche Behauptung so verbreitet?

1. Da viele von WoW her kommen, vergleichen sie die PvE Inhalte von WoW jetzt mit dem jetzigen WAR. Dazu muss ich wohl nichts sagen...
2. Diese Leute kennen Guild Wars oder DAoC nicht, die sehr wohl erfolgreich wurden durch Fokus auf PvP.
3. Diese Dinge werden vorallem von Leuten behauptet, die Random in Szenarien joinen und bisher nur wenig oder gar nichts von Burgschlachten und dergleichen miterlebt haben, oder dort auch Random gejoint sind. Stellt mal einen Raid zusammen und hohlt euch ein paar Burgen. Koordiniert euch über TS usw. Dann werdet ihr sehen, dass ihr unrecht hattet, was den bisherigen Content betrifft.
*
Also bitte, bitte, bitte: Lasst es sein!*

3. "WAR ist total scheisse und deswegen Kündige ich meinen Acc!"

Das habe ich in 3,5 Jahren WoW immer wieder gelesen. Wenn eine Klasse gebalanced wurde, oder halt irgend eine kleine unzulänglichkeit aufgetaucht ist usw. Die Qualität des Spiels war schon immer hoch und ist es immernoch. Dass gewissen Leuten das Spiel doch nicht gefällt kann sehr gut sein. Ist ja schliesslich Geschmackssache...

...doch das interessiert hier wirklich keinen! Wieso postet ihr das überhaupt? Als ich mit WoW aufgehört habe, weil es mir zu stressig wurde, dass man für das PvE-Endgame ständig Termine einhalten und farmen muss und das PvP dann doch etwas zu mikrig war für meinen Geschmack, dann habe ich das stillschweigend gemacht. Was hätte es mir gebracht noch im Offiziellen Forum irgendso einen Müll zu posten? Warum macht ihr das? Habt ihr das Gefühl jemandem gehts besser dadurch? Oder denkt ihr, dass es jemand interessant findet eure flache Argumentation die letztlich darauf beruht, dass ihr das Spiel geschmacklich einfach nicht gut findet, zu lesen?

*Darum Frage ich euch: Könnt ihr es nicht für euch behalten?*


4. "WAR is fine l2p!"

Altbewärte Online Spiele wie Starcraft oder CS haben heute nahezu perfektes Balancing. Daher wird auch fleissig Esport betrieben und Sponsorengelder verteilt. Doch ein Spiel derart vielen Features wie ein MMO wird in naher Zukunft niemals so gut gebalanced sein, dass es für alle und jeden in jeder Situation fair ist. Das ist auch nicht das realistishe Ziel der Entwickler. Sondern es wir auf die gängigsten Fehler und stärksten Probleme eingegangen. Das sich einige Spieler gut anpassen können und auf hohem Nivau spielen, gute Gilden und organisiertes Teamplay haben, ist sehr erfreulich. Diese Leute können in Foren wie diesen gute Tips und Tricks posten, um das Gameplay der Community weiter zu entwickeln...

...doch es scheint so, dass es immer einige gibt, die andere lieber runtermachen. Solche Posts ziehen meist ganze Flamewellen nach sich, da sie logischerweise mit Unverständnis oder Neid von generften Spielern begegnet werden. Das bringt absolut nichts, sondern es zieht nur die Community runter.

*Deswegen: Steckt euch euer L2P sonst wohin und beteiligt euch an der Community!*

5. "Ordnungsspieler exploiten immer und Zerstörungsspieler sind alles Noobs!"

Es ist schön, dass WAR es schafft das Konkurenzdenken zwischen den Fraktionen anzustacheln. WoW hatte das auch, doch die Entwickler haben versagt, als sie Serverübergreifende Realms schafften und beim Design des Arenacontents völlig am ursprünglichen Sinn des PvP vorbeigezogen sind (hab Arena auf 2k Wertungen gespielt. Das macht Spass, doch hat es nichts mehr mit MMO zu tun.) Ausserdem wurde das zu Beginn geile Openpvp völlig zerdrückt. In WAR wurde und wird dies stark verbessert, indem man für offenes PvP mehr Belohnungen einheimst als für die instanzierten Szenarios. Exploits und ähnliches sind natürlich nerfige Bremsklötze in einem PvP Spiel. Man könnte hier auf derartiges Aufmerksam machen, man könnte GM-Tickets schreiben (Ja es funktioniert) usw...

...doch immer wieder wird hier behauptet die andere Fraktion sei in irgendeiner Weise unfairer, dümmer oder schlechter im Allgemeinen. Das ist doch völliger Schwachsinn. Faire, gute Spieler haben langfristig mehr Spass und werden stärker belohnt (Wenn der Support auch in Zukunft so gut klappt). Und diese Leute sind auf beiden Seiten normalverteilt. Pauschalisierungen sind der ursprung von Ignoranz, Missverständnissen usw.

*Darum schlage ich vor: Respektiert euren Gegner!*


----------



## gagaimkopf (30. Oktober 2008)

Über Weinthreads aufregen und selber auch gleich bisschen dazuheulen  ....  macht das Sinn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExoHunter (30. Oktober 2008)

Vote for Sticky. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Über Weinthreads aufregen und selber auch gleich bisschen dazuheulen  ....  macht das Sinn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich habe meine Kritik ausführlich erklärt und hab viele argumente geliefert. du kannst von mir aus gerne eine stelle zitieren, in der ich "heule" ohne dass ich gründe angebe. wenn du auf dies oder jenes eingehen möchtest, da du nicht mit mir einverstanden bist, dann würde ich mich freuen.

ein whinethread sieht ganz anders aus als meiner. spieler x bemängelt das er in irgendeiner situation benachteiligt ist, und verlangt von der community oder den entwicklern, dass dies geändert wird.

ich verlange von der community, dass sie besser zusammenarbeitet und nicht die ganze zeit das niveau runterzieht. *deswegen macht es absolut sinn*, dass ich die genannten 5 punkte kritisiere, solange meine argumentation begründet vorliegt.


----------



## Kronis (30. Oktober 2008)

Danke für diesen Thread !!!


----------



## Ascían (30. Oktober 2008)

Kronis schrieb:


> Danke für diesen Thread !!!



Danke für dein Fullquote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber im Ernst, danke an den TE - es ist immer nur noch lächerlich, wie Trolle versuchen durch Threadnamen wie "OMFG Warhammer am Ende??!!11" in den Tickern zu bleiben und somit potentiellen WAR-Spielern ein falsches Bild zu vermitteln.


----------



## tomberry (30. Oktober 2008)

du hast es aufn punkt gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

der meinung bin ich auch! doch darf man auf keinen fall negative kritik mit den von mir genannten gerüchten und flames verwechseln. auf ersteres können wir eingehen und zweiteres sollte eingentlich am besten ignoriert werden... doch um die comm darauf aufmerksam zu machen habe ich den thread erstellt.

ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die meisten user hier vernünftige wesen sind mit denen man gute diskussionen führen könnte!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2008)

Beim Fraktionsbalancing wird sich in erster Linie darüber beklagt, dass auf einen Ordnungsspieler je nach Server 3-5 Zerstörungsspieler kommen. Da beschwert sich kaum einer über die Klassen an sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das ist ein Problem und kein Gerücht. Bin gespannt, wie das in Zukunft geregelt wird und wie verhindert werden soll, dass Altdorf permanent in Trümmern liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (30. Oktober 2008)

Tja ein guter Beitrag der aber wohl in dem ganzen Müll hier untergehen wird :-)

P.S. Auf Bolgasgrad wird Altdorf nie in Flammen stehen


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Beim Fraktionsbalancing wird sich in erster Linie darüber beklagt, dass auf einen Ordnungsspieler je nach Server 3-5 Zerstörungsspieler kommen. Da beschwert sich kaum einer über die Klassen an sich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




meist sind es pro ordnungsspieler etwa 1,5 zerstörungsspieler was auch schon deutlich zu viel ist (guck dir die serverlisten auf buffed an)

ich habe in meinem thread sogar erwähnt, dass diese diskussion wichtig ist. und ich würde gerne in anderen threads über dieses thema diskutieren, da der spielspass sehr stark von der Populations(!)balance abhängig ist.

es gibt aber ein haufen leute die sagen die ordnung sei viel zu stark wegen der Feuerzauberer oder die Zerstörung sei zu stark weil Schwarzorks viel zu viel aushalten etc... DAS habe ich kritisiert, denn es ist einfach nur geistiger Trash ohne stichhaltige argumente. diese behauptungen werden in jedem 5. thread von informierten spielern widerlegt und trotzdem kommen sie immer wieder vor.


----------



## Ascían (30. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> es gibt aber ein haufen leute die sagen die ordnung sei viel zu stark wegen der Feuerzauberer oder die Zerstörung sei zu stark weil Schwarzorks viel zu viel aushalten etc... DAS habe ich kritisiert, denn es ist einfach nur geistiger Trash ohne stichhaltige argumente. diese behauptungen werden in jedem 5. thread von informierten spielern widerlegt und trotzdem kommen sie immer wieder vor.



Solange es Whiner auf beiden Seiten gibt, ist das Spiel *balanced*. Man darf nur nicht auf sie hören und anfangen rumzubasteln, was dabei herauskommt sieht man ja an WoW.


----------



## Nofel (30. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schöner Post, sehe ich auch so, auch wenn ich gerne heule. Auch L2P ist ab und zu berechtigt, es gibt immer wieder Leute, die ihre Klasse nicht verstehen und das mit Level 30 nicht. Oder wenn DD's vor den Tanks in die Burg laufen und sich wundern das sie sofort tot sind. Sorry aber bei solchen Sachen ist ein L2P ordentlich verpackt mit vielleicht 1-2 Tips wie man es besser machen könnte angebracht.



Mikehoof schrieb:


> Tja ein guter Beitrag der aber wohl in dem ganzen Müll hier untergehen wird :-)
> 
> P.S. Auf Bolgasgrad wird Altdorf nie in Flammen stehen



Genau, da wird zuviel Blut von Ordnungsspielern fließen, so das gar nichts mehr brennt


----------



## Klyrin (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich findemit demThread wurde eingies auf den Punkt gebracht aber ob es wirklich sin hat is auch vraglich...

Den wenn einer der nur weint das liest is im das auch schnuppe und wird schön weiter seinen müll schreiben...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> meist sind es pro ordnungsspieler etwa 1,5 zerstörungsspieler was auch schon deutlich zu viel ist (guck dir die serverlisten auf buffed an)
> 
> ich habe in meinem thread sogar erwähnt, dass diese diskussion wichtig ist. und ich würde gerne in anderen threads über dieses thema diskutieren, da der spielspass sehr stark von der Populations(!)balance abhängig ist.
> 
> es gibt aber ein haufen leute die sagen die ordnung sei viel zu stark wegen der Feuerzauberer oder die Zerstörung sei zu stark weil Schwarzorks viel zu viel aushalten etc... DAS habe ich kritisiert, denn es ist einfach nur geistiger Trash ohne stichhaltige argumente. diese behauptungen werden in jedem 5. thread von informierten spielern widerlegt und trotzdem kommen sie immer wieder vor.



Die Serverlisten sind m.E. nicht repräsentativ, weil nicht jeder in dieser Liste aufgeführt wird. Ich würde mir beispielsweise nie irgendwelche Tools runterladen und installieren, nur, um ne olle Signatur mit meinem Level zu haben.

Ich halte es für übertrieben, Leuten geistigen "trash" zu unterstellen, nur weil sie z.B. den Feuermagier für zu stark halten. Dem kann man zustimmen oder auch nicht, aber wenn du jedem die Meinung verbieten willst, der etwas kritisiert, das deines Erachtens in Ordnung ist, brauchen wir auch keine Diskussionsforen mehr.


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Post, sehe ich auch so, auch wenn ich gerne heule. Auch L2P ist ab und zu berechtigt, es gibt immer wieder Leute, die ihre Klasse nicht verstehen und das mit Level 30 nicht. Oder wenn DD's vor den Tanks in die Burg laufen und sich wundern das sie sofort tot sind. Sorry aber bei solchen Sachen ist ein L2P ordentlich verpackt mit vielleicht 1-2 Tips wie man es besser machen könnte angebracht.




versteh mich nicht falsch: ich hab auch schon einen post mit l2p beendet wenn ich vorher gründe und tips für den jeweiligen spieler aufgelistet habe. doch schliesslich ist dieser kleine zusatz reine polemik und bringt nur bei wenigen spielern was. ich vorallem in einem fall ist l2p überhaupt angebracht: wenn der jeweilige spieler darauf versessen ist gut zu werden, kritikfähig ist und durch das l2p stärker darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird, dass er mit seiner spielweise bisher versagt hat. doch dies ohne jegliche argumente und verbesserungsvorschläge hinzuschreiben ist kontraproduktiv im höchsten mass!



Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Die Serverlisten sind m.E. nicht repräsentativ, weil nicht jeder in dieser Liste aufgeführt wird. Ich würde mir beispielsweise nie irgendwelche Tools runterladen und installieren, nur, um ne olle Signatur mit meinem Level zu haben.
> 
> Ich halte es für übertrieben, Leuten geistigen "trash" zu unterstellen, nur weil sie z.B. den Feuermagier für zu stark halten. Dem kann man zustimmen oder auch nicht, aber wenn du jedem die Meinung verbieten willst, der etwas kritisiert, dass deines Erachtens in Ordnung ist, brauchen wir auch keine Diskussionsforen mehr.




*ich wollte auf keinen fall behaupten dass balancingdiskussionen geistiger trash sind! *ich habe ja weiter oben angeführt das ich solche diskussionen interessant finde. was ich als geistiger trash halte sind balancingdiskussionen bezüglich der Fraktionen, da alle karrieren gespiegelt sind. wenn jemand den feuerzauberer für zu stark hält, dann hält er den zauberer auch für zu stark. nur gibt es viele leute die behaupten die ein oder andere fraktion sei zu stark ohne irgendwelche unterschiede aufzuführen weil sie uninformiert sind (es gibt ja einzelne taktike, fähigkeiten usw die anders sind. doch so etwas hab ich hier bisher nie in den begründungen gelesen)


----------



## Lórdarion (30. Oktober 2008)

Netter Post,ich hoffe es bringt ein wenig Prävention gegenüber den "Whine"-Posts.Und die Fraktionenbalance finde ich auf Averland lang nich so tragisch...im 30er Bereich sind wir 4-mal hintereinander gegen die selbe Gruppe angetreten->ergo können garnet soo viele gemeldet haben,dass die mal Wartezeit haben.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> 2. "WAR hat keinen/wenig PvE content und bietet deswegen voraussichtlich keine Langzeitmotivation."



Sorry, aber deine Argumente in diesem Teil des Posts kann man so nicht stehen lassen:

1. Der PvE Content in WoW war vom ersten Spieltag an

- Reichlicher
- Abwechslungsreicher
- Ausgereifter

als jener in WAR. Die Argumentation, die darauf abzielt, eine Gleichwertigkeit in diesen Fragen zu suggerieren, ist insofern unsinnig, als WAR niemals auf einen PvE Content abgezielt hat. WAR ist ein RvR Game, und kann somit auf einen reichaltigen PvE Content vollkommen verzichten. Langzeitmotivation, bietet es auch nicht durch das sammeln Hochstufiger Rüstungssets (Da das Equip ohnehin einen eher untergeordneten Einfluss auf die Charstärke hat) sondern aus denselben Gründen, warum Spiele wie CS, Quake oder UT gezockt werden.

Somit fallen schonmal die Argumente von wegen Vergleich der PvE Contents (Dieser war, ist und wird in WoW immer besser sein als in WAR, da brauchen wir gar nicht darüber diskutieren) sowie die Motivationsfrage vollkommen weg.

Zum gesamten Post kann ich nur sagen...es gibt schon mit den Whinethreads genug Informationslosen Text der die erste Forumsseite verstopft...ist es unter diesen Umständen wirklich nötig, auch noch einen "Ich versuche die Whiner zu erziehen" - Thread aufzumachen?


----------



## borlamar (30. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> 1. "Das Fraktionsbalancing ist schlecht."
> 
> Ob das Karrierenbalancing gut gelungen ist? Darüber kann man sich streiten. Viele mögen das Schere-Stein-Papier-Prinzip nicht und würden lieber etwas softere Counter haben, damit man länger Zeit hat sich aus schlechten Situationen zu befreien. Andere mögen das Karrierenbalancing und denken es könnte vlt an 1 oder 2 Karrieren was geändert werden usw. Find ich völlig in Ordnung die Diskussion...
> 
> ...


----------



## Necrophyt (30. Oktober 2008)

Dem TE würde ich mich auch so anschliessen...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe 3 Jahre WOW gespielt, davor UO und muss sagen dem Flair von UO kommt keines der Spiele gleich. Aber ich persönlich finde das Grafik Design von WAR besser, weil WOW war zum schluss nur noch ödes rumgekrebse. PVP war absolut langweilig und man musste sich immer zwingen und nachm 2 mal war ne hero ini auch langweilig, von raids ganz zu schweigen...  

Aber Achtung persönliche Meinung ! 
Ich war früher auch absolut kein PVP Spieler aber muss sagen in WAR macht das richtig spass... 

und Altdorf wird auf Bolgasgrad niemals brennen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sorry, aber deine Argumente in diesem Teil des Posts kann man so nicht stehen lassen:
> 
> 1. Der PvE Content in WoW war vom ersten Spieltag an
> 
> ...



hmm ich denke wir sind in den meisten punkten einer meinung die du aufführst. ich hab mich vieleicht nicht richtig ausgedrückt?

ich habe ja geschrieben dass wow einen besseren pve-content hat. war hat jedoch auch einen der von der anzahl her und bis auf mc und ony auch vom niveau her an den von WoW (zu beginn) herann kommt. du warst vieleicht dort noch nicht dabei.

und das WAR auf RvR abzielt hab ich auch erwänt. ist übrigens teil meiner argumentation warum diesbezuügliche whineposts und flames so sinnlos sind.

Das rüstungen nur einen bruchteil so wichtig sind wie in WoW haben mitlerweile schon viele bemerkt. doch auch du wirst dich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht dem sammlertrieb entziehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja es ist anscheinend nötig, wie möchtest du denn diesem problem begegnen? indem du nur schon den versuch einer lösung verneinst und mich als "erzieher" beschimpfst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creazy (30. Oktober 2008)

wo er recht hat...


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

borlamar schrieb:


> *Hier schaffst du es dich selber lächerlich zu machen. Jeder der WoW schonmal angespielt hat kann dir sagen das der PvE Inhalt in WoW nicht einen Tick sondern Welten besser ist. So etwas kannst du nur Leuten erzählen die nie WoW gespielt haben. Damit kommen wir zu dem Schluß: Aus dir sprudeln nichts als Fehlinformationen, Lügen und Mist. Aber du Du schreibst schön.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




1. ich wiederhohle gerne nochmals (wie ich schon im thread gesagt habe) WoW hat meiner meinung nach den besten unerreichten PvE content

2. ich habe lediglich gesagt das WAR von der Menge her fast gleich viel PvE hat wie WoW zu beginn. (zu den unterstellungen deinerseits: ich habe WoW seit sprachbeta gespielt. t1, t2 und aq geraidet. in bc hab ich t4 t5 und t6 geraidet. insgesammt habe ich auch viel pvp gemacht und in der arena habe ich 2k matches miterleben dürfen mit full s3 + teils s4 gear)

3. ich finde es völlig legitim das dir pvp nicht so viel zusagt, und ich find es gut dass du das spiel deswegen nicht schlecht machen willst. ich habe den thread jedoch nicht erstellt um WAR schönzureden (habe WAR ja selber auch kritisiert) sondern um der Flame und whineverstopfung entgegen zu wirken

es ist wie mit rassisten. die sind intolerant gegenüber menschen. deswegen muss man intolerant gegenüber rassismus sein um die toleranz zu verbessern.


----------



## Aral (30. Oktober 2008)

Schön, daß endlich mal jemand die Thematik - Clickrush - auf den Punkt gebracht hat!
Meine Hochachtung!


----------



## Topsecret (30. Oktober 2008)

2. Es wurde bisher noch kein MMORPG wirklich erfolgreich, das sich auf PvP konzentriert hat. Das automatisch auf WAR zu übertragen ist stumpf.

Diese Aussage ist grundlegend FALSCH !

- Dark Age of Camelot (DAoC) war und ist auf PVP bzw. RVR ausgelegt, und war ein absolut erfolgreiches Spiel.
Wohl gemerkt schon in einer Zeit, da dachte noch keiner über WoW nach.

- Ebenso hat Guild Wars auch seine Anhänger. die sehr glücklich sind mit ihrem Spiel.

Die Kunst für ein erfolgreiches MMORPG liegt ganz einfach an der Richtung die eingeschlagen wird.

Entweder ordentliches PVE oder ordentliches PVP, auf eine so lieblose zusammen geklatschte Version alla WoW kann man gerne verzichten.

Ich bin PVP Spieler und stehe daher zu WAR, jeder der schönen PVE Inhalt haben möchte sollte WoW wählen.

Aber zu sagen ein MMORPG auf der Basis von PVP könne nicht erfolgreich sein bzw. werden, ist sehr engstirnig.

Zum TE. kann ich nur sagen, er hat es ziemlich gut getroffen, THX

Gruß


----------



## Nofel (30. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> versteh mich nicht falsch: ich hab auch schon einen post mit l2p beendet wenn ich vorher gründe und tips für den jeweiligen spieler aufgelistet habe. doch schliesslich ist dieser kleine zusatz reine polemik und bringt nur bei wenigen spielern was. ich vorallem in einem fall ist l2p überhaupt angebracht: wenn der jeweilige spieler darauf versessen ist gut zu werden, kritikfähig ist und durch das l2p stärker darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird, dass er mit seiner spielweise bisher versagt hat. doch dies ohne jegliche argumente und verbesserungsvorschläge hinzuschreiben ist kontraproduktiv im höchsten mass!



Deswegen hab ich ja extra noch gesagt. "Sorry aber bei solchen Sachen ist ein L2P ordentlich verpackt mit vielleicht 1-2 Tips wie man es besser machen könnte angebracht."
Achso damit meine ich eher sowas wie:" vielleicht solltest du es mal so versuchen und wenn du das so machst dann..."
Das ist eigentlich nichts anderes als L2P aber freundlich verpackt.


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> 2. Es wurde bisher noch kein MMORPG wirklich erfolgreich, das sich auf PvP konzentriert hat. Das automatisch auf WAR zu übertragen ist stumpf.
> 
> Diese Aussage ist grundlegend FALSCH !
> 
> ...




ok ich hab unrecht in dem punkt ich änder ich gleich. es ging mir vorallem drum dem gerücht "war hat kein pve" zu entgegnen weil es die unwahrheit verbreitet.


----------



## Variolus (30. Oktober 2008)

Schade, dass nicht jeder so denkt, also starten wir mal die Diskusion:
Klassen op? Finde ich nicht, es ist halt das Problem mit den Fraktionen, dass auf Order nicht sehr viele Klassen irgendwie herausragen und somit "cool" sind. Welche zählen dazu? Hexenjäger für van Hellsing-Fans (unwissende Narren...) oder viel weniger Leute, die sich ernsthaft mit dem Spiel auseinander gesetzt haben und vielleicht sogar schon immer Imperium auf dem Tabletop spielten (ja, da war der Witchhunter ne wirklich starke und auffällige Klasse). Oder halt besonders der punkige Feuermagus. Das führt zu einer überproportionalen Anzahl dieser Klasse bei der Order. Die beiden Tankklassen wirken langweilig, im Gegensatz zu ihren Gegenstücken bei Destro. Wobei Destro wiederum den Nachteil hat, dass deren "Spiegelbild" des Feuermagus weniger interessant wirkt als andere Klassen und auch die Meeles dank interessanterer Alternativen deutlich zu schwach vertreten sind um der gewaltigen Anzahl der Orderglaskanonen etwas entgegenstellen zu können.
Das Fraktionsbalancing ist von den Klassen her vorhanden, vom Willen der Spieler jedoch nicht. Einzelne Klassen werden in vollkommen unverhältnismäßigen Zahlen gespielt während Alternativen eher untergehen und Destro ist auf den meisten Servern halt immernoch zahlenmäßig deutlich im Vorteil.
L2P ist die dümmste Antwort die ein Mensch geben kann... Wie wäre es zur Abwechslung mal mit sinnvollen Tips wie man seine Klasse besser spielt, skillt, equipt um genauso ein Übergott der Spielerzunft zu werden, wie es der überdurchschnittliche L2P-Flamer ist? L2bf (Lern to be friendly)


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> hmm ich denke wir sind in den meisten punkten einer meinung die du aufführst. ich hab mich vieleicht nicht richtig ausgedrückt?
> ich habe ja geschrieben dass wow einen besseren pve-content hat. war hat jedoch auch einen der von der anzahl her und bis auf mc und ony auch vom niveau her an den von WoW (zu beginn) herann kommt. du warst vieleicht dort noch nicht dabei.


Sorry, auch das ist so nicht richtig, obwohl wir uns in den Meinungen (Wie gesagt, abgesehn von dem Punkt an dem du die Motivationshintergründe und den PvE Content vergleichst) grossteils sehr einig sind.
Von den Raids mal ganz abgesehn... (Obwohl man deren Vorhandensein auch nicht einfach ausser Acht lassen kann):

Erstens gabs in WoW von Anfang an mehr Quests (Und ja, ich spielte WoW seit kurz nach Release) und diese fügten sich logischer in die Spielwelt ein. (Was aber auch heisst, es gab diese lästigen töte 30 X und dann 40 Y Quests ^^) Allein in Stranglethorn zb. gibt/gab es mehr Quests als in den ersten 7 Dunkelelfenkapiteln zusammen...das merkt man auch daran, dass einem das Lleveln durch Questen in WAR um einiges schwerer fällt als in WoW.




> Das rüstungen nur einen bruchteil so wichtig sind wie in WoW haben mitlerweile schon viele bemerkt. doch auch du wirst dich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht dem sammlertrieb entziehen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt =) Aaaaaber ich sage nochmal, meine Hauptmotivation ist das Moschn ^^



> und ja es ist anscheinend nötig, wie möchtest du denn diesem problem begegnen? indem du nur schon den versuch einer lösung verneinst und mich als "erzieher" beschimpfst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zunächst mal, wenn das Wort "erziehen" schon als Beschimpfung gilt, dann geh ich demnächst nurnoch mit meinem Anwalt ins Forum...es war im positivsten denkbarem Sinne gedacht. Das Problem lösen? Indem man Heulthreads meldet und nichts dazuschreibt...das Modteam macht den Rest. Threads wie diesen wird sowieso keiner der Whiner lesen, also ist es keine wirklich wirkungsvolle Präventionsmassnahme ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> 2. Es wurde bisher noch kein MMORPG wirklich erfolgreich, das sich auf PvP konzentriert hat. Das automatisch auf WAR zu übertragen ist stumpf.
> 
> Diese Aussage ist grundlegend FALSCH !
> 
> ...



Andere Beispiele wären z.B. Lineage (2) und das vor allem in Asien unwahrscheinlich erfolgreiche Ragnarok Online, das ebenfalls zu einem großen Teil auf belagerbare Gildenburgen und die Schlachten um ebendiese angelegt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW als "lieblos zusammengeklatscht" zu bezeichnen, finde ich etwas unfair. Das PvP dort ist nicht der Hammer, aber soooo grottenschlecht ist es auch wieder nicht und das PvE, auf welchem zweifellos der Fokus von WoW liegt, ist ziemlich beliebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irvish (30. Oktober 2008)

Guter Thread . Es ist doch immer mal wieder erfreulich zu lesen das es noch Leute gibt die
sich wirklich mit der Thematik des Spiels auseinandersetzten .


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sorry, auch das ist so nicht richtig, obwohl wir uns in den Meinungen (Wie gesagt, abgesehn von dem Punkt an dem du die Motivationshintergründe und den PvE Content vergleichst) grossteils sehr einig sind.
> Von den Raids mal ganz abgesehn... (Obwohl man deren Vorhandensein auch nicht einfach ausser Acht lassen kann):
> 
> Erstens gabs in WoW von Anfang an mehr Quests (Und ja, ich spielte WoW seit kurz nach Release) und diese fügten sich logischer in die Spielwelt ein. (Was aber auch heisst, es gab diese lästigen töte 30 X und dann 40 Y Quests ^^) Allein in Stranglethorn zb. gibt/gab es mehr Quests als in den ersten 7 Dunkelelfenkapiteln zusammen...das merkt man auch daran, dass einem das Lleveln durch Questen in WAR um einiges schwerer fällt als in WoW.
> ...



ich hab ja gesagt, dass ich nur den multiplayerteil vergleiche und nicht das sologrinding (also anzahl quests und berufe)
WoW: eine hand voll kleiner 5er-instanzen (ca 2/10 level + 3 endgame 5er inis), mc, ony. und wenige gruppenquests
WAR: eine hand voll öffentliche quetsts, weniger kleine instanzen, ein paar Raids (Stadtraids z

ich möchte auf keinen fall behaupten das WAR in pve belängen so gut ist wie WoW. ich möchte nur dem falschen gerücht entgegnen das WAR fast keinen PvE content hat.

dass ich erhiehen als beschimpfung angeschaut habe rührt daher, dass ich nicht als überheblich rüberkommen will, sondern mich als teil der community seh.
das ignorieren von flames und heulereien wird jedoch überhaupt nicht effizient gemacht. eher im gegenteil, sie ziehen oft ganze flamewellen nach sich. deshalb dieser thread.

und ja die hauptmotivation ist definiv das moschn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MMORPGLER (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe deinen Thread aufmerksam gelesen. Ein MMORPG ist immer ein emotionaler Aspekt. Gerade im Bereich Balance und Spielbarkeit, des einen Freud ist des anderen Leid. Wenn man nicht belohnt wird für sein handeln ist man über kurz oder lang frustriert aber neigt selten dazu sein handeln (spielen) zu überdenken und umzustellen.
Spiegelgleich ist das Spielgefühl nicht und da sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt Gefühl.
Um das Gefühl für die Balance wirklich zu bekommen rate ich jedem Klassen beider Seiten einmal zu spielen und man erkennt es eindeutig, allerdings auch nur wenn man spiegelgleich spielt und skilled. Sobald jemand  eine andere Skillung wählt und andere Taktiken nutzt ändert sich die Balance teilweise massiv. Feine Nuancen wird es also immer geben und letzten Endes ist ja wirklich der Spieler am Pc und mittlerweile sein Equipment auch entscheidend. G15 Addons usw.

Kennst Du deinen Gegner? Seine Skillung und seine Spielweise?

Über die Fraktionsbalance in Zahlen, es liegt an den Spielern und nicht am Spiel, es gibt seit Wochen Anreize sich die Seite zu überlegen. Da gebe ich Dir sicherlich recht das solche "Beschwerden" und solche Äusserungen langsam nerven.

Deine Argumente mit den "Whinern" sind nicht gerade tiefsinnig und halten nicht wirklich stand, denn "gut, schlecht, Whiner" Schlagworte und wenig konstruktiv sondern einfach nur provokant.


Dennoch jeder hat seine Meinung und ein Forum erlaubt dies kund zu tun. Dazu ist ein Forum da. 
*Also lass es zu!*

Zum 2. PVE

*RVR ist kein PVE*
Jeder darf vergleichen, und ob er dazu ein WOW oder ein Hello Kitty Online nimmt. Es kommt auf die Argumente an. In dem Fall der PvE Inhalt, er ist kleiner geraten als in anderen Spielen. Er ist anderes strukturiert und ausgelegt als in anderen Spielen. Ob der Inhalt lebt oder eben nur dahinsiecht liegt an den Spielern, keine Spieler im Gebiet, keine Gruppenquests, oder RVR Geschichten.  Die leeren RVR Gebiete sprechen derzeit eine klare Sprache, auch wenn sie PVP sind sind sie gähnend leer (Hexennacht= 100 feindliche Spieler töten) Aber Du selbst hast ja RVR als PVE Content ausgegeben und das ist er nicht. 
PvE ist vorhanden aber es ist nicht so anschmiegsam wie man es kennt oder gerne spielt. Es gibt hier pros und contras. Persönlich finde ich, es ist ein Mittel zum Zweck. 
Als Versuchskaninchen habe ich meine spielfremde Freundin genommen. Warhammer und Wow spielen, sie bleibt bei WoW weil der PvE Inhalt  für sie ansprechender ist. Aber die Figuren bei Warhammer findet sie stranger.....und witziger.
Auch gerade vor dem xten Addon ist es so dass man in Wow in den Startgebieten Gruppen findet.
Bei Warhammer leider selten, aber gewiss wird auch daran gearbeitet.
Das Spiel ist nun einen Monat alt und seit einiger zeit ist es hip schnell hochzuleveln statt den Content zu geniessen.
Die Gebiete sind stimmig und fügen sich in die Geschichte ein. Sie sind ein wenig düsterer und reifer. Also ich mag den PvE Content auch wenn es nur wie gesagt Mittel zum Zweck ist.

Kein Mensch ist objektiv, dafür haben wir Maschinen;-)

3. "WAR ist total scheisse und deswegen Kündige ich meinen Acc!"
Mitteilungsbedürfnis hat ein jeder, so etwas kann man überlesen. Wenn es jedoch viele tun, siehe Age of Conan, so hat man einen Blick in das Spiel, denn grundlos kündigt keiner sein Spiel.
doch das interessiert hier wirklich keinen! Wieso postet ihr das überhaupt? Du selbst schreibst über deine Kündigung und deine Gründe das "stillschweigend ist fehl am Platz..  
*Wie heisst es so schön selfowned.*
Darum Frage ich euch: Könnt ihr es nicht für euch behalten? Wieso, wenn Du als schlechtes Beispiel vorran gehst.

4. "WAR is fine l2p!"
Jeder muss lernen seine Klasse zu beherrschen, klar es ist etwas von oben herab. Erzmagier die glauben DDLER zu sein sind es auch. Wenn man sich intensiv mit etwas beschäftigt lernt man auch damit umzugehen. Viele haben aber weder die Zeit noch die Geduld dazu. 
L2p ist also in manchen Fällen angebracht, denn es zeigt klar wo das Problem liegt. Nicht am Spiel sondern am Spieler.

Nochmal lass andere Meinungen doch zu und sei tolerant.

5. Auch hier nun abschliessend man muss doch ein Konkurrenzdenken haben und man meckert lieber über den Gegner als sich selbst es zeugt von Leben und von Versuchen Spieler zu beeinflussen. Es ist menschlisch also kein Schwachsinn, man spielt gegeneinander und dieses Geplänkel und Säbelgerassel gehört dazu. ansonsten heisst es: Streichele 100 Kätzchen und spiele mit deinem Gegenüber Schnick Schnack Schnuck ihr beide bekommt dann rosa Lebensherzchen zum Naschen.......

Respektiert Eure Gegner unterzeichne ich gerne, dennoch es ist Krieg in Warhammer, also schenke ich ihm nichts.


----------



## Realtec (30. Oktober 2008)

wie sie wieder hier alle tuhen, als wenn sie alles gewusst hätten und immer das gleiche gedacht hätten wie der te  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

MMORPGLER schrieb:


> 3. "WAR ist total scheisse und deswegen Kündige ich meinen Acc!"
> Mitteilungsbedürfnis hat ein jeder, so etwas kann man überlesen. Wenn es jedoch viele tun, siehe Age of Conan, so hat man einen Blick in das Spiel, denn grundlos kündigt keiner sein Spiel.
> doch das interessiert hier wirklich keinen! Wieso postet ihr das überhaupt? Du selbst schreibst über deine Kündigung und deine Gründe das "stillschweigend ist fehl am Platz..
> *Wie heisst es so schön selfowned.*
> ...



bei den ersten beiden punkten möchte ich dir nichts entgegnen da ich fast derselben meinung bin

3: ich hab mich überhaupt nicht selfowned. denn ich habe nicht in einem wow forum einen solchen post geschrieben sondern hier, zur veranschaulichung. damit zieh ich die wow community nicht runter und ich provozier keine flames in der wow community. ich habs nur als beispiel aufgelistet um zu zeigen wie sinnlos es wäre wenn ich dies auch gemacht hätte.

4: ich verwende auch manchmal l2p und bin deiner meinung. ich finde es aber bescheuert wenn posts kommen wo offensichtlich ist das sich jemand nur profilieren will und nicht dem anderen tips geben will.

5: da sind wir auch etwa der gleichen meinung, denn ich finde es gut wie WAR die spieler anstachelt. doch gibt es einen unterschied zwischen unterstellungen der gesammten fraktion gegenüber und sätzen wie "altdorf wird brennen" etc, was ich eigentlich auch im forum sehr stimmig finde.


----------



## Petera (30. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Andere Beispiele wären z.B. Lineage (2) und das vor allem in Asien unwahrscheinlich erfolgreiche Ragnarok Online, das ebenfalls zu einem großen Teil auf belagerbare Gildenburgen und die Schlachten um ebendiese angelegt ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finde die Beszeichnung als ziemlich fair, gegenüber den Begriffen, die mir so im Laufe meines WoW-Lebens so für das PvP und seine Spieler eingefallen sind. Aber wollen wir doch mal sehen, was mich so am PvP von WoW stört:

- Kein Gankerschutz, besonders nicht für niedrigstufige Charaktere
- Klassen, die viele interessante Möglichkeiten im PvE bieten, aber nicht zu balancen sind im PvP
- BGs, in denen man nur mit einer -9 im Level etwas zu suchen hat und wo die Items die gleiche Bedeutung haben, wie im PvE.
- Wenn man ernsthaft PvE betriebt, also die passende Ausrüstung und Skillung besitzt, ist man im PvP chancenlos. Umgekehrt inzwischen ebenso, das heisst gleichzeitiges PvE und PvP ist nur mit hohem zeitlichem Aufwand zu regeln. Es sei denn, man stellt an einen Teil geringere Ansprüche, als an den anderen.
- Arenen, die überhaupt nichts mehr mit dem Spiel zu tun haben, aber den größten Einfluss darauf haben, wie sich die Klassen entwickeln.

Im Grunde genommen gibt es für jeden positiven Punkt, den man im PvP von WAR findet einen negativen in WoW. Wenn es die oben erwähnte Bezeichnung "unfair" ist, darf sich auch gar keiner daran stören, das jemand behauptet WAR hätte den gleichen Tiefgang im PvE-Bereich wir WoW.

grüße

Petera


----------



## hanktheknife (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß WAR sich nur als "Nischenprodukt" mit einer Handvoll Fans gegenüber WOW behaupten kann.  Begründung liegt im RvR, dadurch sind die Spieler schon automatisch begrenzt, da viele auch mal gutes PVE wollen. Und wer nach dem hundertsten Szenario noch Lust auf mehr hat, der kann mit seiner Zeit nichts besseres anfangen oder er weiß nicht, was er tut. So schön wie der Hintergrund von Warhammer auch ist, gefällt mir teilweise fast besser wie die Wow-Story, aber für Dauermotivation wird es nicht sorgen.


----------



## MMORPGLER (30. Oktober 2008)

Schön, dass Du meinen Post gelesen hast.
Nun es war aus meiner Sicht und meinem Blickwinkel so aufgefasst daher dazu mein "Senf".


Es wird dies immer geben. Die Zeit nach dem König wird das Land erschüttern. Aber 11 Millionen Spieler zeigen halt klar Flagge.
Wir sind alle Menschen und sind eben selten in der Lage aus unserer Haut zu huschen. Wenn man dies in einem MMORPG tut so versucht man alles sein Alterego gut aussehen zu lassen.
Wettkampf in diesen Spielen ist nicht fair, wie bei einem 100 m Lauf. Die Anonymität senkt sicherlich die Hemmschwelle für so manche Äusserung.
Wenn man die heisse Luft ablässt findet man auch die Essenz aus der Masse.

Ein spannendes Phänomen ist die Wow Kultur zum Beispiel aus der Sicht der Fraktionen. Auf Grund einer massiven Unterzahl entstand auf vielen Servern ein enger Zusammenhalt über die Zeit, man nutzte Teamspeak und organisierte sich besser. Ob dieses Lernen in Warhammer eintritt kann man noch nicht erkennen. Derzeit sehe ich die Anzahl der Server als zu hoch an. Daran wird über kurz oder lang sich massiv etwas ändern. An den Menschen nicht.
Ich erinnere mich noch an die Zeit. War is coming ups... 1 Jahr Verzögerung. Aoc haut alles weg..... usw...Rückblickend wird auch dort stets gerasselt. Was interessant ist, wird der Blick nach vorne sein in den November. Wenn die Addons zu Wow und Herr der Ringe kommen. 

Dann werden auch einige Fronten geklärt und man liest sie wieder, die Flamer, die Whiner, die Hardcorespieler, die Noobs. Es ist eben eine eigene Kultur........ die Gamer....


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Oktober 2008)

Hank, deine Flames gegen WAR waren vor Release schwach, und sind es jetzt auch noch immer.

Dauer RvR Battles, ob im Open RvR oder Szenarien sind also weniger motivierend, als Dauer Abfarmen der immer gleichen Raidinstanzen, bzw. dem hundertmaligen durchkauen der Dailygoldquest, respektive der Daily "IchHolMirRufFürMountXY" - Quest? Ich fürchte ich kann deiner Logik nicht ganz folgen...

Genauso übrigens wie bei der "Automatischen Spielerbegrenzung"...die kann man umgekehrt genauso logisch formulieren:
_"Begründung liegt im PvE, dadurch sind die Spieler schon automatisch begrenzt, da viele auch mal gutes PvP/RvR wollen." _

Also, wo genau war jetzt nochmal dein Argument? Wenn dus gefunden hast, darfst du hier wieder reinschauen. Und das sich am schnellsten verkaufende neuMMO als Nischenprodukt zu bezeichnen, geht an der Realität so weit vorbei, wie die österreichische Nationalmannschaft an jeder realistischen Chance auf den UEFA WM Gesamtsieg.


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

ich bin auch der meinung das WAR WoW nicht überhohlen wird was die spielerzahl betrifft. doch dass die spieler durch den Fokus auf RvR begrenzt sind stimmt nicht, da WAR mehr in sachen PvP bietet und sich darauf konzentriert. es gibt in wow auch leute die nur pvp machen und viele sind wegen mangelndem pvp content zu WAR gewechselt und finden hier das geeignetere spiel.

doch darum geht es mir in dem punkt gar nicht sondern nur um das gängige gerücht, war hätte keinen pve content. WAR hat definiv PvE content der abwechslung zum PvP bietet. nur ist der dem RvR untergeordnet. es ist reine geschmacksache ob man das gut oder schlecht findet


----------



## Twibble (30. Oktober 2008)

tl;dr


----------



## pandhit (30. Oktober 2008)

Das sich viele über ein fehlendes Fraktionsbalancing beklagen, hat sicherlich auch viel mit dem Verhalten der Ordnungsspieler in Szenarien zu tun. 
Die Zerstörung schickt ihre Tanks nach vorne unterstützt von den Hexenkriegern und Magiern. Diejenigen, die bei Ihnen für die Heilung mit zuständig sind, bleiben hinten und heilen so gut es geht. Das Konzept funktioniert, weil es bei der Ordnung, völlig unverständlicherweise anders läuft.
Die Tanks gehen ebenfalls nach vorne, wohl wissend, daß sie wenig Chancen haben, von den Heilern überhaupt beachtet zu werden, da diese mehrheitlich die Auffassung vertreten, daß sie eher für "Dämmitsch" als für das Heilen zuständig sind. Das führt nun dazu, daß sich keine vernünftige Kampfreihe aufbauen kann, weil die anderen aufgrund ihre Formation schlagkräftiger sind und die Tanks, so denn überhaupt welche da sind , überrollen. Dann sind sie mitten unter den andern Spielern und räumen dort auf.
Deshalb erscheint vielen Szenarienteilnehmern die Zerstörung als übermächtig und bevor man seine eigene Taktik einer Überprüfung unterzieht, ist es halt einfacher, die Entwickler zu beschuldigen und zu meckern, daß die Balance nicht stimme.
Wenn also die einfachen Grundregeln- gepanzerte nach vorne, Stoffies nach hinten -nicht beachtet werden, hat der Gegner leichtes Spiel.
Für diese Aussagen gilt, wie eigentlich für alles auf dieser Welt, daß jede Regel auch Ausnahmen hat und daß Verallgemeinerungen zur Klarstellung dienen, nicht zur Verurteilung. (will sagen , nicht jeder Heiler handelt und nicht jeder Tank handelt so und nicht alle Ordnungsspielr spielen so und nicht alle Zerstörungsspieler spiele so----aber von allen genügend)


----------



## gagaimkopf (30. Oktober 2008)

@ Sorzzara.
Ich bin selber n Össi (ui jez isses vorbei hier im Forum mit mir XD) und ich muss dir Recht geben.
Fußball sollten wir einfach bleiben lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu WoW, WAR und Co.? ....  Ich mosh da Stumpnz und hau ihnen da Köppe ein!!!  XD


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

pandhit schrieb:


> Das sich viele über ein fehlendes Fraktionsbalancing beklagen, hat sicherlich auch viel mit dem Verhalten der Ordnungsspieler in Szenarien zu tun.
> Die Zerstörung schickt ihre Tanks nach vorne unterstützt von den Hexenkriegern und Magiern. Diejenigen, die bei Ihnen für die Heilung mit zuständig sind, bleiben hinten und heilen so gut es geht. Das Konzept funktioniert, weil es bei der Ordnung, völlig unverständlicherweise anders läuft.
> Die Tanks gehen ebenfalls nach vorne, wohl wissend, daß sie wenig Chancen haben, von den Heilern überhaupt beachtet zu werden, da diese mehrheitlich die Auffassung vertreten, daß sie eher für "Dämmitsch" als für das Heilen zuständig sind. Das führt nun dazu, daß sich keine vernünftige Kampfreihe aufbauen kann, weil die anderen aufgrund ihre Formation schlagkräftiger sind und die Tanks, so denn überhaupt welche da sind , überrollen. Dann sind sie mitten unter den andern Spielern und räumen dort auf.
> Deshalb erscheint vielen Szenarienteilnehmern die Zerstörung als übermächtig und bevor man seine eigene Taktik einer Überprüfung unterzieht, ist es halt einfacher, die Entwickler zu beschuldigen und zu meckern, daß die Balance nicht stimme.
> ...




und genau diese diskussionen und probleme, die durch sinnvolles argumentieren die comm weiterbringen würde (wie du in deinem post), werden durch flames und whines von uninformierten spielern verdummt. sei es auf der seite "mimimi" oder auf der seite "l2p". beides bringt niemandem was, wenn es auf falschem beruht und kontraproduktiv dargestellt ist.


----------



## Rehhaile (30. Oktober 2008)

Irvish schrieb:


> Guter Thread . Es ist doch immer mal wieder erfreulich zu lesen das es noch Leute gibt die
> sich wirklich mit der Thematik des Spiels auseinandersetzten .



Ich freu mich auch, das der TE noch so enthusiastisch ist. Wenn man aber die Essenz der Aussage des TE herauszieht, bedeutet das ja, War macht alles richtig, nur die Kunden machen alles falsch...hm. Diese dummen Kunden verstehen es nicht unser Spiel zu spielen und meckern dann auch noch, also sowas aber auch...wir wollen doch nur deren Geld..


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2008)

Zu 90% sind die Leute halt eben schlicht und ergreifend zu dämlich... was meinst du denn warum Spiele immer leichter werden?


----------



## Trel (30. Oktober 2008)

wenn man sich mal wieder die erstan patch detail von wow durchlest
http://www.wowwiki.com/Patch_1.1

Ony + MC erst mit 1.1 gekommen... und das im November, Februar war Release...
Dann fällt mir wieder ein... WoW hatte gut ein halbes Jahr lang keinen Richtigen Raid Content. Gut im Blackrock gabs noch 15er gruppen, mehr aber auch net!

PvP war bei Wow lange zeit nicht wirklich implementiert... Gut man konnte sich hauen und Töten, was hats gebracht, nicht!
Ehrensystem mit 1.4... schlachtfelder erst bei 1.5
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/underdev...x.html#patch1p2

was bietet uns War seit Anfang?!

3-5 PvP SC's pro Tier, unterschiedliche Modis, kaum Bugs (Mir ist noch keiner aufgefallen)
2-4 Burgen in den Ersten 3 Tiers die man einnehmen kann + ein fettes Hauptstadt Raid Programm
Viele Quest über die man auch Lvln kann...

Ich hab wow am ersten Spieltag angefangen, und ich fand es geiler als ich heute War finde (lag vlt auch daran das WoW mein erstes MMORPG war),
aber objektiv hat wow weniger geboten am anfang...

Der Streit denn aber Trotzdem einige haben wegen sowas ist Irrelevant, WoW ging lang die PVE schiene, und hat PvP nur so neben bei betrieben.
Dann mit BC wollten sie mehr mit PvP machen -> Arena kam... Und meine Persönlich meinung war: "Arena is scheiße!" hat mir garnet gefallen

jetzt hab ich mit WAR angefangen, man kommt gut rein, Erlebt gleich im ersten gebiet alles was WAR zu bieten hat -> "Mittendrin statt nur dabei!"
WAR ist auf PvP/RvR ausgelegt, und ich muss sagen sie haben es gut umgesetzt, sie haben zwar auch ein paar Dungeons, teil viele bugs drinne,
aber sie haben *Definitiv mehr als WoW am Anfang*


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch, das der TE noch so enthusiastisch ist. Wenn man aber die Essenz der Aussage des TE herauszieht, bedeutet das ja, War macht alles richtig, nur die Kunden machen alles falsch...hm. Diese dummen Kunden verstehen es nicht unser Spiel zu spielen und meckern dann auch noch, also sowas aber auch...wir wollen doch nur deren Geld..



nein das sage ich nicht, denn ich habe in fast jedem der 5 punkte angemerkt welche probleme tatsächlich eine diskussion wert wären oder welche herangehensweise konstruktiver wäre als gegenvorschlag. ich bin davon überzeugt das WAR noch viel besser sein kann und langfristig auch muss als es jetzt ist.

ich habe eigentlich nur falschaussagen und flames aufgelistet, die hier häufig vorkommen, keine argumente beinhalten und immer wieder von der buffedcomm. widerlegt werden damit wir gescheiter diskutieren können. hab jetzt wärend der ganzen mittagspause ca 10 posts gelesen die genau in diese kathegorie fallen und jeweils das niveau der probleme auf ca -275 gesenkt haben.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2008)

Was WoW *zu Anfang* hatte oder nicht hatte, ist aber vollkommen egal, wenn man heute ein konkurrenzfähiges Produkt auf den Markt werfen will. Da muss man schon Features bieten, die andere Spiele *aktuell* und jetzt im Moment haben und sich nicht an den Stand von vor 3-4 Jahren halten. Und das ist jetzt gar nicht speziell auf WAR bezogen, sondern auf MMOs im Allgemeinen. Dieses, "Hatte WoW damals auch nicht" Gequatsche ist totaler Käse und spielt absolut keine Rolle. Das Zeug ist heute da, heute ist es gewissermaßen Standard und wird erwartet und es interessiert beim Neukauf kaum jemanden, ob das Spiel einem Stand von vor 3 oder mehr Jahren entspricht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foxyna (30. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> WAR hat definiv PvE content der abwechslung zum PvP bietet. nur ist der dem RvR untergeordnet.



was meiner meinung nach auch ganz gut ist

wenn ich an DAoC zurückdenke hatte dieses spiel einen ungefähr 50/50 anteil was pve/pvp angeht
wobei man im pvp nur wirklich gut war wenn man in sogenannten SG´s (stammgruppen) unterwegs war
um einen char aber sg tauglich zu bekommen musste man sich erstmal auf 50 bringen, dann die masterlevel und championlevel durchkauen und noch in eine gut zusammengeschusterte SC schmeissen
alles sachen die man erst im pve machen MUSTE (korrigiert mich bitte da ich 2005 zu wow gewechselt bin und nur noch sporadisch DAoC gezockt habe derweilen)
da mit start wow und später hdr dieses spiel stark an spielern verloren hat war der pve kontent nur noch lästig wenn man es auf das pvp abgesehen hatte
chars wurden in moderna "gezüchtet", mittels hz kam man "günstig" an seine items und ml´s oder artes wurden fix mit 1-2 gildengrp erledigt
kurz daoc´s pvp war pve abhängig
wobei der pve teil in daoc sehr ansprechend und genial war 

WoW hingegen bezieht sich zu 85% auf pve und dieser teil des spiels wiederholt sich von addon zu addon 
nur unter anderen farben 
jagt auf das aktuelle t-set ( ... t0-set ... t0,5-set ... t1-set ... t2-set ... t2,5-set ... t3-set ..........) 


WAR hingegen macht für mich den eindruck, bin erst lvl 20, daß es eigentlich ganz auf pve verzichten könne
man hat die möglichkeit gleich zu anfang in den reichskampf einzusteigen und bekommt mit zunehmender rufstufe auch passende ausrüstungsgegenstände geboten die einem das pvp erleichtern

DAoC war damals für viele spieler eine startplattform in die mmorpg welt, mit WoW kam dann die breite masse dazu
mit WAR versprechen sich viele DaoCler den altgeschätzen PvPkontent zurück und die WoWler freuen sich auf etwas neues
inwiefern diese erwartungen nun eintreffen bleibt abzusehen wenn die neuen addons zu WoW und HdR rauskommen und viele WAR wieder den rücken kehren weil es ja doch nur PvP gemetzel ist....


worauf ich aber hinauswollte in diesem viel-zu-langen-und-unnötigen-vergleich ist dass meiner meinung ein spiel wie WAR das auf den PvP endkontent ausgelegt ist kein grossen Pve anteil braucht
er ist lustig und abwechslungsreich wenn man seinen ersten char hochspielt und hilft dsa spiel zu verstehen
aber im weiteren verlauf eher hinderlich wenn man ihn bezwingen muss

 und das muss man hier gott sei dank nicht


----------



## Ennart (30. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Zu 90% sind die Leute halt eben schlicht und ergreifend zu dämlich... was meinst du denn warum Spiele immer leichter werden?



Für jemanden der aus Wuppertal kommt ne starke Behauptung. Gab es da nicht mal den einen Comedien der fragte: "Was ist das Beste was ein Mensch aus Wuppertal erreichen kann? Er macht Handstand in der Schwebebahn."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema PVE in WAR. Ich PERSÖNLICH konnte mich da noch nicht beschweren. Wenn in einem Gebiet die Quest alle sind gehe ich in ein anderes Gebiet (das der Zwerge etc.) dort gibts neue Quest. Monsterfarmstrecken hatte ich also bis jetzt noch nicht.

Gruß Ennart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Nicht böse sein Selor.


----------



## Helrok (30. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Erstens gabs in WoW von Anfang an mehr Quests (Und ja, ich spielte WoW seit kurz nach Release) und diese fügten sich logischer in die Spielwelt ein. (Was aber auch heisst, es gab diese lästigen töte 30 X und dann 40 Y Quests ^^) Allein in Stranglethorn zb. gibt/gab es mehr Quests als in den ersten 7 Dunkelelfenkapiteln zusammen...das merkt man auch daran, dass einem das Lleveln durch Questen in WAR um einiges schwerer fällt als in WoW.



das stimmt so nicht.

bei wow hatte die jeweilige rasse das startgebiet und das folgend bis ca. lvl 20. danach flossen die lvlgebiete der jeweiligen fraktion zusammen, bzw. kreuzte sich irgendwann mit der anderen fraktion sogar.
bei war hat jede rasse ein eigenes lvlgebiet bis 40 - kann also theoretisch durchgehend (in kombination mit pq und rvr) die eigene geschichte erleben.
die questanzahl ist bei war eindeutig höher, wenn man die gesamtzahl aller rassen und gebiete sieht (bc natürlich nicht mitgerechnet).

dazu kommt, das bei war keine extremen grindquests drin sind, a la bringe 40 wolfsohren (hmm aber jeder 5te wolf scheint nur ohren zu haben). durch das hauen überflüssiger mobanzahlen pushed man, ohne das es auffällt, ganz schön die ep - es fällt einem höchstens über den zeitaufwand auf. d.h. die quests scheinen auf den ersten blick ep-trächtig zu sein, sind es aber nicht. bei war hat jeder wolf ohren, die quest ist logischerweise schneller fertig, scheint aber weniger ergiebig.

die wow-designer wissen schon, wie man spieleindrücke manipuliert.

wieso sollte einem also das questen schwerer fallen? man kann einfach in ein gebiet einer anderen rasse der fraktion, bekommt dazu auch noch andere items durch quests und pq? die zielgebiete der quest sind ja mehr als genau auf der karte markiert (würde sich der rote grenzbalken des gebiets jetzt noch auch dem monitor wölben, würden es sogar blinde finden), wo ist da eine schwierigkeit?

es ist letztendlich nur eine andere art zu lvln, man kann, aber muss nicht, mischen (quests, pq, rvr) - mein persönlicher eindruck vermittelt mir hier einfachheit und flexibilität bei war, während bei wow starres grindquesten stattfindet.

und instanzen gab es bei wow am anfang sicher nicht mehr - ich habe wow seit der closed beta gespielt, da kannst du mir nichts erzählen. in den ersten monaten wurde da auch massiv content zu gepatched. die ersten monate, die war noch vor sich hat. nur irgendwann ist halt das prinzip (für mich) ausgelutscht, der zeitaufwand zu immens. natürlich mag das für andere nicht gelten, aber das muss jeder für sich selber wissen...

es gibt übrigens auch im war low-lvl-instanzen - allerdings versteckt. in ekrund ist z.b. eine im rvr gebiet für zerstörung, man kommt aber nur mit grp rein, hab ich vom onkel eines freundes, der einen bekannten...

war wird wow nicht überholen, dazu hat wow einfach den perfekten moment mit dem release und der grundspielstrategie erwischt. dazu noch die nicht ungeschickten werbemassnahmen, man weiss bei blizz wie man seinen claim absteckt, ohne frage. trotzdem ist das spiel nicht das nonplusultra auf ewig - irgendwann ist götterdämmerung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trel (30. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Was WoW *zu Anfang* hatte oder nicht hatte, ist aber vollkommen egal, wenn man heute ein konkurrenzfähiges Produkt auf den Markt werfen will. Da muss man schon Features bieten, die andere Spiele *aktuell* und jetzt im Moment haben und sich nicht an den Stand von vor 3-4 Jahren halten. Und das ist jetzt gar nicht speziell auf WAR bezogen, sondern auf MMOs im Allgemeinen. Dieses, "Hatte WoW damals auch nicht" Gequatsche ist totaler Käse und spielt absolut keine Rolle. Das Zeug ist heute da, heute ist es gewissermaßen Standard und wird erwartet und es interessiert beim Neukauf kaum jemanden, ob das Spiel einem Stand von vor 3 oder mehr Jahren entspricht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sorry aber ich hab mich daruf bezogen, nur um des mal klarzustellen...




Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sorry, aber deine Argumente in diesem Teil des Posts kann man so nicht stehen lassen:
> 
> 1. Der PvE Content in WoW war vom ersten Spieltag an
> 
> ...




Und ich vergleiche gerne immer den gleichen Patchstand, da spiele unterschiedlich sind und Entwickler unterschiedlich ihr produkt wahrnehmen...

Daher WAR 1.0  = WoW 1.0 
          WAR 1.0 != WoW BC 3.0


----------



## Rehhaile (30. Oktober 2008)

Trel schrieb:


> wenn man sich mal wieder die erstan patch detail von wow durchlest
> http://www.wowwiki.com/Patch_1.1
> 
> Ony + MC erst mit 1.1 gekommen... und das im November, Februar war Release...
> ...




Naja, WoW setzt halt standards für alle neuen MMOs, wie verbugt und schlecht wow in den ersten Jahren auch war.
Um den Autovergleich zu strapazieren. Du kannst kein Fahrrad für 13 euro im Monat verkaufen wenn die Konkurrenz für den gleichen Preis einen Mercedes Cabrio anbietet. Soll heißen, wer jetzt ein mo liefert und damit Geld verdienen will, muß annähernd die derzeitigen Standards erfüllen. Du willst doch auch nicht bei Kerzenlicht dasitzen und 20 Jahre warten bis dein Kerzenverkäufer ein Atomkraftwerk gebaut hat, während dein Nachbar gemütlich mit Biostrom eine Party nach der anderen feiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gagaimkopf (30. Oktober 2008)

@ Helrok.

An die ewigen Grind-Quests kann ich mich nur zu gut erinnern -.-

Weist du noch "Mok´Thardins verzauberung" in "Stranglethorn" die Sehne eines alten Gorillas?

Ich hab 6 TAGE lang Gorillas gefarmt und damit schon bissl über 2 lvl gemacht...
Und hatte das Teil dann immer noch net und habs aufgegeben -.-

Bin froh das ich sowas bei WAR nicht mehr erleben werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Gaga


----------



## Kheltaras (30. Oktober 2008)

Netter Thread gute Argumente vote 4 sticky^^

dass manche leute andere meinungen haben ist ja klar und daher wuerde ich mal sagen sollte nicht jeder den Verfasser zuflamen nur weil er das mit anderen Augen sieht als er selbst... ( ich hoffe ihr koennt folgen soweit :O )
Was ich damit sagen will: du denkst nicht wie der Verfasser! / der Verfasser denkt nicht wie du!


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

jetzt ist der thread witzigerweise in eine sehr detaillierte und interessante diskussion über den PvE content in WAR abgedriftet und hat den faden zu meinem anti-flame-thread verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist eigentlich ein gutes zeichen find ich!

aber ich möchte nochmal betonen das es mir gar nicht darum ging die spiele in irgendeiner weise direkt zu vergleichen. ich bin der meinung, dies 2 vollwertige super spiele sind mit völlig anderer auslegung.

ich wollte nur das verbreitete gerücht "zerschlagen", das behauptet WAR hätte keinen PvE content, denn es zieht immer wieder die diskussionen runter.

die legendären schauplätze in WAR (zB düsterberg oder bastionstreppe) oder die Burgraids / Städte raids sind gute beispiele wie WAR mit pve umgeht: im vordergrund ist das RvR und zur abwechslung gibt es PvE inhalte, die entweder stark in die story oder in das RvR geschehen eingebunden sind. WAR würde ohne diese PvE niemals so gut auskommen. deswegen nerft mich auch das gerücht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2008)

Das PvE in WAR ist meines Erachtens extrem schwach. Wieso soll das nur ein Gerücht sein? Fokus liegt halt auf PvP.


----------



## Trel (30. Oktober 2008)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Naja, WoW setzt halt standards für alle neuen MMOs, wie verbugt und schlecht wow in den ersten Jahren auch war.
> Um den Autovergleich zu strapazieren. Du kannst kein Fahrrad für 13 euro im Monat verkaufen wenn die Konkurrenz für den gleichen Preis einen Mercedes Cabrio anbietet. Soll heißen, wer jetzt ein mo liefert und damit Geld verdienen will, muß annähernd die derzeitigen Standards erfüllen. Du willst doch auch nicht bei Kerzenlicht dasitzen und 20 Jahre warten bis dein Kerzenverkäufer ein Atomkraftwerk gebaut hat, während dein Nachbar gemütlich mit Biostrom eine Party nach der anderen feiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber man muss sagen das WAR das relativ gut gebacken bekommen hat...

Sind halt unterschiedliche Linien, Mehr fürs PvP/RvR kann man fast nichtmehr machen als WAR es jetzt gemacht hat

Und mehr für PvE wie WoW jetzt drinne hat geht fast nichtmehr, PQs vlt noch oder Quests die einfluss auf die Umgebung hat, was sie ja anscheinend jetzt mit 
WotLK bringen wollen. (Korrigiert mich, hab mich nimmer mit dem Addon befast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Daher geht WoW auch seit BC auf PvP, meiner meinung zwar mehr schlecht als recht aber egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn es mal ein Spiel geben sollte das den Pvp/RvR bereich von WAR hat und den PvE bereich von WoW... 
Dann würde keiner mehr was anderes spielen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arpalond (30. Oktober 2008)

Man muß einfach auch bedenken, WAR is für ne ganz andere Ziehlgruppe als WoW.
Wer PvE von WAR mit PvE von WoW vergleicht oder umgekehrt PvP hat meiner Meinung nach eine falsche sicht der Dinge.
Man kann und darf diese beiden Spiele nicht vergleichen. WoW ist auf seine Art sehr gut genau so wie WAR.
Und solche sachen wie WAR is so verbuggt und WoW nicht, warum kann es nicht auch so sein?
Muß man aber auch bedenken. WAR hatte einen geradezu guten Start. Und es is meiner Meinung nach wie mit einem Job zu vergleichen. Man wird auch nicht eingestellt und man kann alles. Man hat vorher Erfahrungen gesammlt und die läst man im neuen mit einfliesen.
Aber trotzdem gibt es Dinge dich ich noch nicht kann und verbessern bzw. lernen muß auch wenn es ein anderer besser vormacht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2008)

Ennart schrieb:


> Für jemanden der aus Wuppertal kommt ne starke Behauptung. Gab es da nicht mal den einen Comedien der fragte: "Was ist das Beste was ein Mensch aus Wuppertal erreichen kann? Er macht Handstand in der Schwebebahn."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja und ich hab eben den beweis gebracht das es auch anders geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber um nochmal meine These zu unterstreichen -> Baldur's Gate konnte man gut und gerne Wochenlang spielen bis man durch war 
Morrowind oder Oblivion waren in knapp 20-30 Stunden durch... ebenso auch Neverwinter Nights... und es geht immer weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo damals die Geeks und Nerds einen erheblichen, auch Intellektuellen, Teil ausmachten ist heute die große Masse da... und wir wissen alle Masse = doof


----------



## Gumja (30. Oktober 2008)

borlamar schrieb:


> *Hier schaffst du es dich selber lächerlich zu machen. Jeder der WoW schonmal angespielt hat kann dir sagen das der PvE Inhalt in WoW nicht einen Tick sondern Welten besser ist. So etwas kannst du nur Leuten erzählen die nie WoW gespielt haben. Damit kommen wir zu dem Schluß: Aus dir sprudeln nichts als Fehlinformationen, Lügen und Mist. Aber du Du schreibst schön.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achja um Welten besser?

Vergleichen wir mal...
Nur ein Beispiel...
Im Startgebiet bei WoW gibts queste wo man 10 Wölfe töten muss...
Gibts bei WAR auch...
Anschließen muss man bei WoW nochmal 20 Wölfe töten, weil der NPC, dem man eben die Nachricht gebracht hat, das die 10 Wölfe nun tot sind, jetzt von einem 5 Wolfspelze verlangt, die aber nur bei jedem zweiten oder dritten Wolf droppen...
Gibts bei WAR auch... nur das automatisch bei jedem Kill des richtigen Mobs automatisch auch das gesuchte droppt...
Hier fängt also bei WoW schon recht früh das "grinden" an...
Dafür gibts allerdings bei WoW für das erledigen von solchen Questen auch n büschn mehr Exp... zusätzlich die Exp die man durch das Killen der Wölfe erhalten hat... ist das im Endeffekt n büschn mehr als bei WAR!
Trotzdem unterscheiden sich die Queste in keinster Weise voneinander... und das isn Fakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zieht sich dann durch ALLE Level bis hin zum Endlevel... Nur das bei WoW irgendwann das unendlich wirkende Ruffarmen anfängt, da man erst ab bestimmten Rufpunkten bei bestimmten Fraktionen neue Quests erhält die wiederum nix anderes als "Grind"queste sind...

N nettes Beispiel ist unter anderem auch das Lager in Stranglethorn... was dann mit BC sogar ne Forsetzung erfahren hat und sogar in WotLK eine Fortsetzung finden wird...

Klar... "Ruf" farmen gibts auch in WAR... sind dann öffentliche Quests... 
Nur das die nicht diese "Massen" an Rufpunkten verlangen, und wenn man nur Step1, maximal noch Step2 macht, sogar locker Solo machbar sind, wenn man im richtigen Levelbereich ist, in keinen öffentlichem Quest MUSS man den ENdboss legen um die Belohnungen des jeweiligen öffentlichen Questes zu bekommen... 

Fakt ist, dass in einem MMORPG, egal wie alt oder wie neu, alle Queste immer gleich gestrickt sind...
Laufe von a nach b, quatsche mit C, besorg ihm xy d-teile, bring die nach e und erhalte dann von f deine Belohnung. In was für eine "Geschichte" das verpackt ist, ist den meisten Spielern eh egal und seit AoC und WAR sogar unwichtig, da auf der Map ja sofort n rotumrandetes Feld auftaucht, was selbst den blindesten Spieler direkt ins Questgebiet führt...
Dafür hat WoW zigtausend Webseiten in denen die Spieler Anleitungen udn Koordinaten veröffentlicht haben und 99% der WoW SPieler schauen bei einem neuen Quest erstmal im Web nach, bei welchen Koordinaten der Questmob zu finden ist, was es für eine Belohnung gibt und ob es sich überhaupt lohnt...

Hinzu kommt, dass man bei WoW locker seine 70 Level Solo machen kann alleine durch Questen und weil inzwischen bereits mehrmals die EXP angehoben wurde, damit Neueinsteiger es einfacher haben aufzuholen... DAS ist derzeitig in WAR noch nicht der Fall... und bleibt hoffentliczh auch so, denn im Gegensatz zu WoW soll man hier gar nicht "nur" durchs PvE leveln, sondern durchs RvR!

Und seit dem neusten Patch von heute schadet man seiner eigenen Fraktion sogar, wenn man sich immer für alle Szenarios anmeldet, aber immer nur in das gleiche geht!


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fazit des von dir gequoteten: Nicht der TE schreibt Müll, sondern du schaust durch ne rosarote Brille auf dein geliebtes WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hossito (30. Oktober 2008)

ein wahres wort gelassen ausgesprochen, endlich nimmt sich mal jemand die zeit hier ein paar vernünftige worte zu verfassen, danke


----------



## Shintuargar (30. Oktober 2008)

Trel schrieb:


> wenn man sich mal wieder die erstan patch detail von wow durchlest
> http://www.wowwiki.com/Patch_1.1
> 
> Ony + MC erst mit 1.1 gekommen... und das im November, Februar war Release...
> Dann fällt mir wieder ein... WoW hatte gut ein halbes Jahr lang keinen Richtigen Raid Content. Gut im Blackrock gabs noch 15er gruppen, mehr aber auch net!



Ich schau mir den Link gar nicht erst an, weil ich anhand der Timestamps meiner Screenshots weiß, dass ich bereits im September 05 in MC unterwegs war. 

Nachtrag: Hab ihn mir doch angeschaut, schaust du auch mal auf das Datum? Dieser Patch ist laut diesem Wiki im November 2004 rausgekommen, in Europa erschien WoW aber erst am 11.02.2005. Wir hatten MC+Onyxia also schon von Beginn an im Spiel. Offizieller Release in den Staaten war übrigens der 23.11.04. Also noch nach dem Patch, den du hier reinstellst. Mal abgesehen davon das in Wikiseiten eh jeder posten kann was er will, ob es stimmt oder nicht.

Nichts gegen Argumente, aber bitte nicht so zurechtlegen wie es einem in den Kram passt.


----------



## Runental (30. Oktober 2008)

Foxyna schrieb:


> was meiner meinung nach auch ganz gut ist
> 
> wenn ich an DAoC zurückdenke hatte dieses spiel einen ungefähr 50/50 anteil was pve/pvp angeht
> wobei man im pvp nur wirklich gut war wenn man in sogenannten SG´s (stammgruppen) unterwegs war
> ...




100 % /signed

aus beruflichen Gründen habe ich zwar erst ab Dezember die Möglichkeit WAR anzutesten, weshalb ich diese Diskussion hier gespannt mitverfolge. Doch kann ich dem nur zustimmen, so "wenig" wie möglich PvM Anteil auf ein PvP orientiertes Game zu packen.

Myhtic hat scheinbar aus Daoc gelernt,- ich jedenfalls freu mich demnächst zu WAR dazustoßen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthoras (30. Oktober 2008)

Trel schrieb:


> Und ich vergleiche gerne immer den gleichen Patchstand, da spiele unterschiedlich sind und Entwickler unterschiedlich ihr produkt wahrnehmen...
> 
> Daher WAR 1.0  = WoW 1.0
> WAR 1.0 != WoW BC 3.0



Dann müsstest du aber in die "Rechnung" mit einbeziehen, dass Mythic am Kern seines MMO schon ein paar Jahre länger werkelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Blizzard stieg mit WoW in die MMO-Welt ein, die mussten also zum Release alles komplett entwickelt haben, unter anderem eben auch den PvE-Content. Mythic hingegen würde ziemlich blöd sein, wenn sie nicht einen Großteil des schon für DAoC entwickelten und optimierten Servercodes wiederverwenden würden. Und TROTZDEM fällt mit WAR 1.0 die Feature/Content-Ausbeute teils unverständlicherweise dünn aus? Was haben die Mythic-Jungs denn die letzten Jahre getrieben, dass trotzdem noch Content herausgestrichen werden musste? Wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread schrieb, gerade und vor allem Mythic muss sich diese Vergleiche mehr als gefallen lassen, denn sie sind schon eine ganze Ecke weiter bzw. sollten es zumindest sein. Ausser....ja ausser natürlich, man hält es wie EA; die Sims-Kuh wird ja schließlich auch schon seit Ewigkeiten nimmer wirklich weiterentwickelt, sondern nur noch mit kosmetischen Anpassungen wiederholt gemolken. WAR 1.0 also doch nur ein DAoC 2.0? Diese Befürchtung hatte ich ja schon, als Gildenkollegen damals aus der Beta mit Aussagen kamen wie: bah, nicht so dolle, eigentlich nur ein DAoC-Aufguß mit neuen Texturen...

Args... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mythic sollte schleunigst den Po hochkriegen!


----------



## SirDamatadore (30. Oktober 2008)

@TE 

Ich verstehe den Sinn von deinem Post nicht?
Jeder der WARgut findet wird das gleiche denken und jeder der AoC/WoW/HdRO/GW gut findet wird dem wiedersprechen.

Da hier aber überwiegend WAR Spieler sind, hast du denen sicherlich nichts neues gesagt.
Aber wenn du mal was Sinnvolles schreiben möchtest, dann lebe in der Gegenwart und nicht in der Vergangenheit. 

Du kannst ja mal deinen Chef fragen, warum dein Kollege mehr Geld bekommt als du. Und als Begründung für die Frage sagst du, das der als Baby nicht schlauer war als du es gewesen bist. Oder vielleicht zieht ja dann bei Ihm das Argument, er soll dir eine Chance geben bis dein Wissen den Stand hat von dem Wissen deines Kollegen. Nur wirst du immer hinterherhinken und das selbe Spiel geht von vorne los.


----------



## Adronyth (30. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Über Weinthreads aufregen und selber auch gleich bisschen dazuheulen  ....  macht das Sinn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Quark der TE, hat seine Absichten unmissverständlich ausgedrückt und ist während des gesamten Posts auch nicht davon abgewichen. 
Ich finde es gut, das sich mal wer die mühe macht, das anzusprechen was wirklich nervig ist und dann auch so gut formuliert in diesem sinne. 
*vote for sticky*


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

ich habe leider keine ahnung von DAoC doch ich habe viel gutes von dem Spiel gehört.

WAR hat meiner meinung nach sehr viele features und content der weder von den hardcore spielern noch von der masse in den nächsten 2-3 monaten wirklich vollständig ausgebeutet werden kann.

man denke an die städtebelagerungen, die highend rüstungen und den rufrang 80.

oder an die vielen szenarien, die innovationen im karrierendesign (karrieretypische mechanismen, moral, taktiken, skillungen und jeweilige combos davon...)

man denke an das gildenleveln und die damit verbundenen belohnungen und verschiedenen standartentaktiken.

ich langsam tut sich auch endlich was in den t4 gebieten, da die masse langsam nachkommt.

wie man sieht bin ich ein WAR-Fan, doch ich mache mir natürlich auch sorgen. vorallem wegen den serverpopulationen, die im moment zT sehr unausgeglichen sind (1,5 mal soviele zerstöries wie ordies)

DAS ist wahrscheinlich die grösste herausforderung des spiels... wie kriegt man leute dazu die unterlegene seite zu wählen (würde ich neu anfangen wäre ich ordler btw).


doch "fehlender pve content", "fraktionsbalancing" oder dergleichen sind eigentlich völlig haltlose kritikpunkte am spiel...


----------



## Runental (30. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> man denke an die städtebelagerungen, die highend rüstungen und den rufrang 80.



gabs denn eigentlich schon nen städteraid auf deutschen servern? hab keine ahnung, deswegen frag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also wenn ich (wovon ich auch keine ahnung habe), mal denn rr 80 mit dem höchsten rr 13 aus daoc vergleich-bis den jemand hatte dauerte geschlagene 4 jahre- soviel zum thema langzeitcontent :9


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Ich verstehe den Sinn von deinem Post nicht?
> Jeder der WARgut findet wird das gleiche denken und jeder der AoC/WoW/HdRO/GW gut findet wird dem wiedersprechen.
> ...




sry aber ich versteh den sinn deines posts nicht ganz. anscheinend haben wir üble kommunikationsprobleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. nicht jeder der WAR gut findet denkt das gleiche. es gibt leute die WAR gut finden aber trotzdem an der Fraktionsbalance rumnörgeln (ohne begründung, da es ganz einfach keine gibt. siehe spiegelkarrieren)
2. ja ich erzähl hier nichts neues. das wäre auch nicht meine absicht. denn ich will ja gängige flames/whines auflisten die immer wieder von der community widerlegt werden müssen und das niveau runterziehen. deswegen glaube ich auch das es bis zu einem gewissen grad was bringt. vieleicht getrauen sich die leute so weniger unüberlegtes zu schreiben ohne begründungen und diskutieren wirklich mit (auch wenn ich mir bewusst bin das nur 1 thread dies nicht erreichen wird)
3. ich verstehe überhaupt nicht was die metapher mit dem chef und den babies genau sagen will und schon gar nicht in welchem zusammenhang sie steht. klär mich bitte auf!


----------



## Ulydor (30. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> meist sind es pro ordnungsspieler etwa 1,5 zerstörungsspieler was auch schon deutlich zu viel ist (guck dir die serverlisten auf buffed an)
> 
> ich habe in meinem thread sogar erwähnt, dass diese diskussion wichtig ist. und ich würde gerne in anderen threads über dieses thema diskutieren, da der spielspass sehr stark von der Populations(!)balance abhängig ist.
> 
> es gibt aber ein haufen leute die sagen die ordnung sei viel zu stark wegen der Feuerzauberer oder die Zerstörung sei zu stark weil Schwarzorks viel zu viel aushalten etc... DAS habe ich kritisiert, denn es ist einfach nur geistiger Trash ohne stichhaltige argumente. diese behauptungen werden in jedem 5. thread von informierten spielern widerlegt und trotzdem kommen sie immer wieder vor.



sehe ich auch so.. die möglicherweise vorhandenen "Über"-Stärken bei einigen Klassen werden durch anständiges Gruppenspiel auch wieder kompensiert. Meiner Meinung nach haben sie die Balance so perfekt wie nur irgend möglich hinbekommen...


----------



## Varhjhin (30. Oktober 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Ich schau mir den Link gar nicht erst an, weil ich anhand der Timestamps meiner Screenshots weiß, dass ich bereits im September 05 in MC unterwegs war.
> 
> Nachtrag: Hab ihn mir doch angeschaut, schaust du auch mal auf das Datum? Dieser Patch ist laut diesem Wiki im November 2004 rausgekommen, in Europa erschien WoW aber erst am 11.02.2005. Wir hatten MC+Onyxia also schon von Beginn an im Spiel. Offizieller Release in den Staaten war übrigens der 23.11.04. Also noch nach dem Patch, den du hier reinstellst. Mal abgesehen davon das in Wikiseiten eh jeder posten kann was er will, ob es stimmt oder nicht.
> 
> Nichts gegen Argumente, aber bitte nicht so zurechtlegen wie es einem in den Kram passt.



Ich wollt schon sagen... ich wusste auch noch von früher das Ony und MC schon seit Release drin waren.
Und selbst wenn nicht. für lvl 60 gab es 5 "kleine" Instanzen( bzw Instanzteile): UBRS, LBRS, Scholo, Strat und Strat Kloster.
Und die - besornders Scholo -  waren vom schwierigkeitsgrad damals noch richtig heftig.
Na ist eh egal, da ja wie gesagt, zwei 40er Instanzen eh mit drin waren von Anfang an.


----------



## SirDamatadore (30. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> sry aber ich versteh den sinn deines posts nicht ganz. anscheinend haben wir üble kommunikationsprobleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast in deinem anfangs Post erwähnt, das WoW am Anfang auch nicht mehr bzw nur unmärklich mehr PvE anzubieten hatte. Darauf bezug sich das mit der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart bzw das mit dem Chef. Ich bin der Meinung selbst, wenn WoW am Anfang nur 2 PvE Quests hatte muss ich das jetzt sehen und nicht das was mal gewesen ist. Ich spiele jetzt WAR bzw ich spiele jetzt WoW und nicht in der Vergangenheit.

PS
ich hätte es makieren sollen, dann wäre es verständlciher gewesen. Sorry für die unmissverständlichkeit.


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

Ulydor schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so.. die möglicherweise vorhandenen "Über"-Stärken bei einigen Klassen werden durch anständiges Gruppenspiel auch wieder kompensiert. Meiner Meinung nach haben sie die Balance so perfekt wie nur irgend möglich hinbekommen...



ich finde auch, dass das balancing bisher recht gut ist. jedoch würde ich nicht sagen so perfekt wie möglich. sie haben das 1on1 balancing nach dem schere-stein-papier-prinzip gemacht was ich sehr gut finde, da ich auch regelmässig taktik und strategiespiele spiel. doch man kann natürlich darüber reden ob die eine oder andere karriere etwas zu schwach oder zu stark geraten ist.

wichtig ist die karrieren-balancing diskussion allemal! zB kenne ich einen guten zeloten, der überhaupt nicht mit nahkämpfern klarkommt. daher haben wir das gruppenspiel analysiert und verbessert. jetzt klappt es schon besser (da die tanks jetzt ihre aufgabe besser erfüllen). balancing diskussionen führen oft dazu, dass man sein spiel verbessert!

und deswegen bin ich grundsätzlich dafür, dass nicht zu oft und nicht zu stark gebalanced wird. denn die spieler müssen erstmal alle möglichkeiten ausreizen... nur weil spieler x mit karriere y im team z mit spielweise a1 frustriert ist weil spieler u mit karriere b  im team g und spielweise r5 ihn jedesmal in kurzer zeit aus den socken reisst, heisst es noch lange nicht dass jetzt karriere y oder karriere b schuld daran ist, obwohl das erfahrungsgemäss oft behauptet wird. *da sind noch jede menge andere variablen die zuerst aktiv von den spielern ausgereizt werden müssen bevor mythic anfängt zu patchen!*


----------



## Gromthar (30. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> 1. nicht jeder der WAR gut findet denkt das gleiche. es gibt leute die WAR gut finden aber trotzdem an der Fraktionsbalance rumnörgeln (ohne begründung, da es ganz einfach keine gibt. siehe spiegelkarrieren)


Natürlich kann man das begründen! Es ist einfach unhaltbar schlicht auf Spiegelklassen zu verweisen, nur um damit eine nicht vorhandene Balance zu rechtfertigen. Spiegelklassen hin und her. Wer im Szenarien und open RvR im T4 Bereich spielt kennt die Probleme und wischt derartige Diskussionen nicht mit unlauteren Argumenten davon.

Ich habe mittlerweile seiteweisen Beispiele zur Hand. Ein PvP Spiel MUSS eine gute Balance zwichen Fraktionen und Klassen bieten und diese ist derzeit nunmal verzerrt. Darüber hinaus rede ich hier nicht von 1 gegen 1, sondern Gruppenspiel.

Nur ein Beispiel am Rande, da ich seit einigen Wochen zumeist auf diese Weise spiele:
Mein Team besteht aus zwei Heilern. Ein Runenpriester, ein Erzmagier. Dazu kommen drei Feuermagier, jeweils auf DoT geskillt und ein Eisenbrecher mit Offensivskillung. Die Mechanik ist so einfach, dass es fast schon lächerlich wirkt. Zwei Feuermagier assisten sich gegenseitig um ein Ziel schnell umzunieten. Nach etwa 10 Sekunden ist spätestens jedes Ziel weg vom Fenster - jeder Tank, jeder Heiler, es ist schlicht egal. Der dritte Feuermagier geht grundsätzlich nur selten in den Assist der beiden anderen. Er hingegen sucht sich Zauberer oder vornehmlich Heiler raus. Dank "Play with fire" sind die Heiler ohnehin schon angeschlagen, so muss er ihnen einfach nur den rest geben. Der Eisenbrecher geht nur am Anfang mit nach vorn. IdR kommen die Nahkämpfer schön in die Gruppe hinein, sodass er sich kaum bewegen muss. Jeder Nahkämpfer bekommt entweder Root, Kick oder Knockdown - unsere beiden Heiler haben je einen AE Kick, dazu der AE Kick vom Eisenbrecher und je einen Singelkick von jedem Feuermagier. Zudem hat der Eisenbrecher einen Root und Knockdown, sowie unsere drei Feuermagier alle 20 Sekunden nochmal je einen Root. Ihr könnt euch also vorstellen wie unlustig es für jeden Nahkämpfer wird. Einziger Punkt, der uns ins Schwitzen bringt sind 4-5 Nahkämpfer, die unmittelbar in uns hinein rennen. Allerdings ist auch dies eher nur anfangs knifflig. Sobald sie ihr Moloch gezündet haben gibt es einen zweiten Root und das wars für sie - vom AE Kick mal ganz abgesehen.
Ihr könnt soviel dagegen reden wie ihr wollt. Es ist ein lächerlich einfaches Spiel.

Müsste man zumindest bei seinen CC und Healreduce Geschichten noch ein wenig auf Timing achten, indem der Cooldown dieser Fähigkeiten entsprechend wäre, würde sich vielleicht noch ein gewisser Anspruch ergeben wirklich gut zusammenzuspielen. Dies ist es aber nicht!


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Du hast in deinem anfangs Post erwähnt, das WoW am Anfang auch nicht mehr bzw nur unmärklich mehr PvE anzubieten hatte. Darauf bezug sich das mit der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart bzw das mit dem Chef. Ich bin der Meinung selbst, wenn WoW am Anfang nur 2 PvE Quests hatte muss ich das jetzt sehen und nicht das was mal gewesen ist. Ich spiele jetzt WAR bzw ich spiele jetzt WoW und nicht in der Vergangenheit.
> 
> PS
> ich hätte es makieren sollen, dann wäre es verständlciher gewesen. Sorry für die unmissverständlichkeit.




ok ich verstehe jetzt! danke für die erklärung!

ja der vergleich ist etwas problematisch, doch wie du weisst entwickeln sich mmos ja mit der zeit. ich glaube kaum jemand hat mit WAR ein MMO erwartet das jetzt schon auf dem stand eines 4 jahre alten, mehrmals gepatchten MMO mit Addon und riesen community erwartet hat.

deswegen hab diesen Vergleich so gemacht, doch muss ich nochmals anfügen, dass der Vergleich eigentlich nur darauf hinweisen soll, dass das gerücht "war hat keinen pve content" einfach unwahr ist. sonst hätte man bei WoW release fast(!) genau so gut sagen können WoW habe keinen PvE content was genau so wenig oder noch weniger wahr ist.


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das begründen! Es ist einfach unhaltbar schlicht auf Spiegelklassen zu verweisen, nur um damit eine nicht vorhandene Balance zu rechtfertigen. Spiegelklassen hin und her. Wer im Szenarien und open RvR im T4 Bereich spielt kennt die Probleme und wischt derartige Diskussionen nicht mit unlauteren Argumenten davon.
> 
> Ich habe mittlerweile seiteweisen Beispiele zur Hand. Ein PvP Spiel MUSS eine gute Balance zwichen Fraktionen und Klassen bieten und diese ist derzeit nunmal verzerrt. Darüber hinaus rede ich hier nicht von 1 gegen 1, sondern Gruppenspiel.



1. dann begründe es doch bitte...

2. ja ein pvp spiel muss eine gute balance zwischen den Fraktionen und Karrieren haben. Über die Karrierenbalance lässt sich auch gut streiten, doch nicht über die Fraktionen da sie gleich sind.

das ist ja wie wenn man bei schach sagen würde schwarz ist zu stark weil die schwarze königin viel mehr bewegungsfreiheit hat als uB ein weisser turm...


----------



## SirDamatadore (30. Oktober 2008)

Sobald ich was von Vergleich lese (WoW war früher nicht amnders) sehe ich Rot. Weil ich finde, das sich die Leute hinter diesen Argumenten verstecken wollen und nicht eingestehen können das WAR NOCH eine kleine Baustelle ist. 
Ich habe dann immer das Gefühl, das hier einige nur drauf warten, das die Meldung kommt , "10Mio WAR Spieler" um dann in grenzenlosen Jubel auszubrechen. 
Natürlich werden die Patchen was hergeht aber es erleichtert es mit dem Spiel umzugehen wenn man sich dieser Tatsache bewust ist.... mir geht es so.


----------



## Pelorusjack (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich unterstütze die meisten Argumente des TE's. Folgendes möchte ich noch zu Protokoll geben:

Was die Fraktionsgleichheit angeht, so sind die Klassen der VERSUCH einer Spiegelung, es ist im Detail keine. Darum hat der Marauder kein Pet, und der White Lion hat eines, darum hat der Schattenkrieger kein Pet und der Squigherder hat eines. Ich teste derzeit sieben Ordnungsklassen, lasse meinen Main derzeit etwas aussen vor, aber ich selber glaube nicht, dass ein einziger Spieler den Überblick über alle Klassen im Spiel hat. Nichtsdestotrotz stimme ich überein, dass das Klassenbalancing besser ist als vielerorts beschrieben. 

Ich dachte auch lange, dass der Lose eines (Random)Szenarios aufgrund Mangelhaften Setups zustande kommt, bin mir aber inzwischen sicher, dass die Zahl Level 10/11er, bzw. 20/21er, 30/31er und letztendlich 40er meist über das Spiel entscheidet - egal ob Konterklasse oder nicht. Damit mache ich die besten Einschätzungen, wie das Spiel am Ende ausgehen wird. Es ist auch nicht Fiftyfifty ob man in einem Random Szenario eine gute oder schwache Gruppe zugelost bekommt, sondern es sind Phasen, wo man teilweise mehrere Szenarios mit beinahe identischen Gruppen aufeinandertrifft. Wenn's schlecht läuft mache ich eine Pause oder Queste. 

Dass es Fraktions -und Balancing Threads gibt und geben wird ist ein gutes Zeichen. Selbst bei uns in der Stammgruppe haben wir Diskussionen, wo wir das System kritisieren, oft sogar, wenn wir gewonnen haben. Diskussion bedeutet Aktivität, ja sogar Trolling und Flaming bedeutet Aktivität, es ist dasselbe wie diskutieren nur halt auf Grundschulniveau. Ist mir immer noch lieber als ein Forum, das kaum mehr benutzt wird.


----------



## Asmardin (30. Oktober 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Sobald ich was von Vergleich lese (WoW war früher nicht amnders) sehe ich Rot. Weil ich finde, das sich die Leute hinter diesen Argumenten verstecken wollen und nicht eingestehen können das WAR NOCH eine kleine Baustelle ist.
> Ich habe dann immer das Gefühl, das hier einige nur drauf warten, das die Meldung kommt , "10Mio WAR Spieler" um dann in grenzenlosen Jubel auszubrechen.
> Natürlich werden die Patchen was hergeht aber es erleichtert es mit dem Spiel umzugehen wenn man sich dieser Tatsache bewust ist.... mir geht es so.



/ Sign

Seh ich genauso!


----------



## Gromthar (30. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> 1. dann begründe es doch bitte...
> 
> 2. ja ein pvp spiel muss eine gute balance zwischen den Fraktionen und Karrieren haben. Über die Karrierenbalance lässt sich auch gut streiten, doch nicht über die Fraktionen da sie gleich sind


1. siehe meinen Edit.

2. ich muss gar nichts begründen!

3. die Fraktionen sind einfach nicht gleich. Genau das ist ja der Punkt. Es gibt zwischen den Fraktionen Klassen, die einfach dermaßen überzogen sind, wärend auf der Gegenseite das eigentlich Pendant nicht auch nur annährend an die jeweilige Power heran kommt. bestes, und beliebtestes, Beispiel ist der Feuermagier. Von der Mechanik natürlich das selbe aber von den Möglichkeiten meilenweit abgeschlagen. Nein, es ist einfach nur vermessen zu behaupten eine Zauberin würde auch nur im Ansatz an einen Feuermagier heran kommen.



Pelorusjack schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch lange, dass der Lose eines (Random)Szenarios aufgrund Mangelhaften Setups zustande kommt, bin mir aber inzwischen sicher, dass die Zahl Level 10/11er, bzw. 20/21er, 30/31er und letztendlich 40er meist über das Spiel entscheidet - egal ob Konterklasse oder nicht. Damit mache ich die besten Einschätzungen, wie das Spiel am Ende ausgehen wird.


Tut mir leid, aber diese Annahme ist nicht richtig - zumindest mEn.

Sieg oder Niederlage werden im T4 dadurch entschieden wie die Zussammensetzung der Ordnungsgruppe ist. Spielen dort 4 Feuermagier, 2 Heiler und 2-3 Tanks, die ihren Job allesamt verstanden haben kann die Zerstörung eigentlich nicht mehr gewinnen. Es entscheidet alleine das Setup, noch nichtmal das Level der Spieler selbst.


----------



## Kelthoras (30. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> ja der vergleich ist etwas problematisch, doch wie du weisst entwickeln sich mmos ja mit der zeit. ich glaube kaum jemand hat mit WAR ein MMO erwartet das jetzt schon auf dem stand eines 4 jahre alten, mehrmals gepatchten MMO mit Addon und riesen community erwartet hat.



Nunja, ehrlich gesagt habe ich aber genau DAS erwartet - obwohl, nein, nicht ganz, ich habe ein Spiel auf dem *Stand* eines sieben Jahre alten, gepatchten und optimierten DAoC erwartet. Nicht ganz zu Unrecht, wie ich meine. Wurde es aber leider nicht, und ich frage mich langsam immer öfter, wieso.


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> 1. siehe meinen Edit.
> 
> 2. ich muss gar nichts begründen!
> 
> 3. die Fraktionen sind einfach nicht gleich. Genau das ist ja der Punkt. Es gibt zwischen den Fraktionen Klassen, die einfach dermaßen überzogen sind, wärend auf der Gegenseite das eigentlich Pendant nicht auch nur annährend an die jeweilige Power heran kommt. bestes, und beliebtestes, Beispiel ist der Feuermagier. Von der Mechanik natürlich das selbe aber von den Möglichkeiten meilenweit abgeschlagen. Nein, es ist einfach nur vermessen zu behaupten eine Zauberin würde auch nur im Ansatz an einen Feuermagier heran kommen.



1. habs gelesen. ist sehr interessant, da ich nochnie auf so eine gruppe gestossen bin. hier fängst du an wirklich zu argumentieren was eine diskussion ermöglicht!

2. nein musst du nicht. ich habe dich einfach höflich darum gebeten, da man ja nur auf begründungen eingehen kann und posts ohne begründungen nicht ernst nehmen kann!

3. du sagst feuerzauberer sind stärker als zauberer. welche fähigkeiten/taktiken sind denn ausschlaggebend? bisher habe ich weder etwas gefunden, das überzeugend ist, noch hast du die fähigkeiten/taktiken aufgeführt. würde mich brennend interessieren!

btw: der thread hat anscheinend schon erfolg! denn du hast nicht einfach geflamt sondern bist auf die wichtigen details eingegangen und hast deine erfahrungen deutlich geschildert. ich schliesse daraus das der thread also nicht ganz so sinnlos ist wie von einigen behauptet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modrip (30. Oktober 2008)

sehr schöner Beitrag, gefällt mir wirklich. Nur leider wird er nicht viel ändern. Die Jammerer und Nerfschreier wird es immer geben.
Das liegt in der Natur des Menschen, es wird alles beneidet was man selbst nicht hat oder was der andere besser kann und fehler machen natürlich nur die anderen,man selbst macht alles 100% richtig.

Als Beispiel die Feuermagier/Zauberin Nerfschreier. Da werden ganz aufgelöst und mit Tränen in den Augen irgendwelche Screenshots von Scenariostatistiken gepostet und sich beschwert das der böse Magier ja so viel Schaden macht. Natürlich stellt sich der poster als armes Opfer da und hält sich auch dafür. 
Das es allerdings seine Schuld und die seiner Mitspieler war das der Magier so viel Schaden gemacht hat, sieht er natürlich überhaupt nicht.
Das soll jetzt keine Magier/Zauberin Diskussion werden,dies sollte nur als Beipsiel dienen. Ohnehin gibt es da nix zu diskutieren, wer es bis jetzt noch nicht gerafft hat dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Tragisch (30. Oktober 2008)

Wenn denn ach so gut gespiegelt wurde zeigt mir doch mal wo genau die Zerstörung eine Fähigkeit hat wie "Spiel mit dem Feuer"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (30. Oktober 2008)

> Hank, deine Flames gegen WAR waren vor Release schwach, und sind es jetzt auch noch immer.


Es sind keine Flames, es entspricht der Wahrheit. Ich sagte auch, warten wir ein Jahr und schauen dann. Heute gibt's WAR schon für 38 Euro bei Amazon, das ist kein gutes Zeiches, oder die Questreihe für das vorzeitige Antesten der 2 neuen Klassen, schau mal, wann die beginnt, riecht nach leichtem "Zwang" zur Spielzeitverlängerung. Ich bin im Grunde wie viele hier einfach nur "enttäuscht" von WAR, wollte gern mal eine andere Welt wie WOW kennenzulernen. Auch wenn du's nicht lesen kannst, ohne zu fluchen, aber BLIZZ braucht keine Angst zu haben, viel Spass noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (31. Oktober 2008)

Tragisch schrieb:


> Wenn denn ach so gut gespiegelt wurde zeigt mir doch mal wo genau die Zerstörung eine Fähigkeit hat wie "Spiel mit dem Feuer"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



beide fraktionen haben mehrere karrieren, die eine heilreduzierung um 50% haben. der chaosbarbar hat sogar eine fähigkeit, die die heilung um 75% verringern kann.

doch du hast eventuell einen wichtigen punkt angeschnitten. der zauberer hat ja keine solche fähigkeit. auch der schamane hat keine obowhl der erzmagier eine hat.

dem könnte man echt nachgehen.

doch die meisten flames wegen feuerzauberern wurden bisher nicht begründet. ich lese derartiges das erste mal in diesem forum. meistens kommen sowieso nur pauschale flames, wie die ordnung sei im allgemeinen stärker bzw die zerstörung, und meistens sind sie der natur "ich bin schere, papier ist ok aber nerft stein".


----------



## Badumsaen (31. Oktober 2008)

Feuermagier sterben wie die fliegen. Nicht einfach nur rumstehen und über den großen Aua weinen den er austeilt, umassisten! Und wenn dass wie so oft in rnd grps net funktioniert, pech gehabt. Ich war schon so oft in Szenarios, wo locker 6 Feuermagier dabei waren, und wir trotzdem meistens verloren haben. Komisch, müssten wir doch eigentlich gewinnen weil die doch so imba sind....

Es ist einfach alles eine Frage der Organisation und Taktik, punkt.


----------



## Gromthar (31. Oktober 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Es ist einfach alles eine Frage der Organisation und Taktik, punkt.


Das ist totaler Unsinn, tut mir leid. 2-3 sich assitende Feuermagier mit Heiler und Tanksupport im Rücken haben nur gegen eine entsprechende Übermacht das Nachsehen. Naja, zumindest im T4.


----------



## clickrush (31. Oktober 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Es sind keine Flames, es entspricht der Wahrheit. Ich sagte auch, warten wir ein Jahr und schauen dann. Heute gibt's WAR schon für 38 Euro bei Amazon, das ist kein gutes Zeiches, oder die Questreihe für das vorzeitige Antesten der 2 neuen Klassen, schau mal, wann die beginnt, riecht nach leichtem "Zwang" zur Spielzeitverlängerung. Ich bin im Grunde wie viele hier einfach nur "enttäuscht" von WAR, wollte gern mal eine andere Welt wie WOW kennenzulernen. Auch wenn du's nicht lesen kannst, ohne zu fluchen, aber BLIZZ braucht keine Angst zu haben, viel Spass noch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



spielzeitverlängerung? du meinst wohl etwas wie downtime oder timesink. also übersetzt sowas wie spielzeitverlangsamung eher. man winkt mit einer belohnung und neuem content, verlangt aber von den spielern, dass sie um diesen freizuschalten ewig lange grinden oder etwas ähnlich stupides tun müssen. beispiele aus WoW wären Ruffarmen oder Attunements für Raidinstanzen.

WAR hat solches drin. das beste beispiel ist der rufrang. es wird ewig gehen bis man rr80 geschaft hat. doch gleichzeitig kann man schon im T2 gebiet endgamefeeling erleben, wenns um openrvr und burgenschlachten geht. ewig lange attunements sind mir bisher nicht bekannt, ausser vielleicht das gearchecksystem mit den behütungen auf den jeweiligen sets.

dass du gerade die questreihe für die frühere freischaltung der neuen karrieren als beispiel nimmst, ist etwas unglücklich, denn die entwickler haben sich ja die mühe gemacht jeden tag eine neue aufgabe zu stellen. das ist sozusagen das gegenteil von spielzeitverlangsamung, da sogar täglich ein stück neuen content eingefügt wird.

schade das WAR dich enttäuscht hat. warum guckst du regelmässig im WAR forum vorbei? haste immernoch hoffnung?

und noch zu dem satz "Es sind keine Flames, es entspricht der Wahrheit" muss ich entgegnen: die wahrheit hast du auch nicht mit löffeln gegessen. denn sie ist ungreifbar und für unsere augen nur grob erkennbar, wenn überhaupt. wer sind wir menschen, die behaupten sie kennen die Wahrheit wenn wir die welt nur durch unsere eigenen sinne wahrnehmen und durch unseren oftmals verwirrten und unreifen geist filtrieren. weder wissenschaftler noch propheten haben jemals mit sicherheit sagen können, dass sie jemals mehr getan haben als nur zu glauben dies sei die wahrheit, die sie verkünden.

deswegen hoffe ich du siehst, dass die wahrheit wie du sie siehst eine subjektive ist. gleich der wahrheit wie ich oder andere sie sehen. oder ist das nun nur meine durch subjektivität getrübte wahrheit und du hast die göttliche kraft, die dinge in ihrer gänzlichen wahrheit zu sehen? dann würde dir goethe widersprechen, niezsche gratulieren und novalis würde dir einen spiegel vors gesicht halten.

wünsche dir noch viel spass mit deiner wahrheit. und bleib doch etwas hier im WAR forum, damit es sich wenigstens noch ein wenig in deinem reinen glanz der unsterblichen klarsicht sonnen kann.


----------



## Modrip (31. Oktober 2008)

ja weil alle wie gestört auf die Tanks gehen,weil die Heiler nicht gefocused werden und weil ihr alle schön auf einem Fleck steht.
Ach ne halt,die anderen sind ja schuld....


----------



## clickrush (31. Oktober 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> ja weil alle wie gestört auf die Tanks gehen,weil die Heiler nicht gefocused werden und weil ihr alle schön auf einem Fleck steht.
> Ach ne halt,die anderen sind ja schuld....



du hast glaube nicht begriffen das er selber in dem feuermagierteam spielt und meist gewinnt.

auf zerstörungseite würde das jedoch auch funktionieren. da der zauberer keine heilreduzierung hat, müsste die einfach ein anderer draufballern.

ausserdem ist die heilreduzierung des feuerzauberers nciht die stärkste. der chaosbarbar reduziert sogar um 75%!


----------



## Ascían (31. Oktober 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Es sind keine Flames, es entspricht der Wahrheit. Ich sagte auch, warten wir ein Jahr und schauen dann. Heute gibt's WAR schon für 38 Euro bei Amazon, das ist kein gutes Zeiches, oder die Questreihe für das vorzeitige Antesten der 2 neuen Klassen, schau mal, wann die beginnt, riecht nach leichtem "Zwang" zur Spielzeitverlängerung. Ich bin im Grunde wie viele hier einfach nur "enttäuscht" von WAR, wollte gern mal eine andere Welt wie WOW kennenzulernen. Auch wenn du's nicht lesen kannst, ohne zu fluchen, aber BLIZZ braucht keine Angst zu haben, viel Spass noch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Can I have ur Stuff plx?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (31. Oktober 2008)

AUA mein Kopf....ihr seid ja "FAST" alle weich. ich hab hier irgendwas gelesen das 2 feuermagier mit nem heiler im rücken nur mit ner übermacht zerlegt werden können.... hmmmm....TOTALER SCHWACHSINN!!!!!!!! aber irgendwie kapieren die meisten leute nicht was phase ist. genauso lustig ist wenn 3 mann nen eisenbrecher behacken der geheilt wird und die am besten noch um hilfe rufen weil der nicht umkippen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein tip wäre, einfach mal den heiler umhauen oder den wenigstens beschäftigen, und ihr werdet euch wundern wie schnell der zwerg aus seiner dose plumst^^
und wär meint organisation und taktik wäre müll muss halt weiter damit leben dermaßen den arsch voll zu kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (31. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> ausserdem ist die heilreduzierung des feuerzauberers nciht die stärkste. der chaosbarbar reduziert sogar um 75%!


Als wenn es nur die Reduzierung der Heilfähigkeiten wäre. Wäre dies der Fall, wäre es eigentlich "just fine". Dies ist es aber nicht! Hat ein Ziel "Play with fire" jene 10 Sekunden als Debuff gibt es für jede Heilung - also auch jeden Tick eines jeden HoTs (was bei Fokuszielen gut und gerne 4-6 sind) - einen Rückschlag auf den jeweiligen Heiler.

Der Witz daran ist folgender:
Man nehme an ein durchschnittlicher Heiler auf Stufe 40 lässt einen normalen HoT mit 200-450 Heilung pro Tick (letzteres kritisch) laufen. Macht also alle 3 Sekunden einen zielichen Batzen und hält min 9 Sekunden. Dank "Play with fire" sind diese Ticks um 50% reduziert, heilen also etwa 100-225 Punkte alle 3 Sekunden und haben eine Kritchance von etwa 10-14% je nach Intwertes des Heilers. D.h. versucht ein Heiler sich selbst gegen "Play with fire", den eigentlichen Healdebuff, gegenzuheilen nimmt er mit jedem HoT mehr Schaden als würde er nur stumpf 10 Sekunden auf dessen Ablauf warten.
Genau diese Mechanik machen wir uns zu nutze. Wir nehmen also recht langsam ein ziel in den Fokus, schauen das möglichst viele HoTs auf diesen drauf sind und geben danach Vollgas. Ergebnis: das Ziel geht sowieso zu Grunde, zur Not dauert es eben mal 10-15 Sekunden, aber es wird in jedem Fall bei 3 Feuermagiern sterben. Die Heiler der Gegenseite sind durch "Play with fire" nun jedoch bereits so angeschlagen, dass diese mehr oder minder nur noch erledigt werden müssen. Durch unsere 3 Feuermagier haben wir ohnehin immer einen Healdebuff bereit, der einen CD von 30 sek hat.

So, und genau das ist es was mich nervt! Ich will in einem PvP-Spiel einen gewissen Anspruch haben, nicht nach wenigen Wochen Spielzeit nahezu jedes Gegnerteam kontern können. Das ist doch der Witz überhaupt und deswegen ist weder von Balance, noch von irgendeiner Form des "Könnens" irgendwas zu sehen. WAR ist ein Zergspiel - wie das WoW-Alteractal - das darf es aber nicht sein! Von PvP erwarte ich mir ein paar Punkte von GW, einen großen Schub DAoC und vielleicht auch ein paar Dinge aus der WoW-Arena, aber nicht diese Form des Low-Gamings.



Iodun schrieb:


> AUA mein Kopf....ihr seid ja "FAST" alle weich. ich hab hier irgendwas gelesen das 2 feuermagier mit nem heiler im rücken nur mit ner übermacht zerlegt werden können.... hmmmm....TOTALER SCHWACHSINN!!!!!!!! aber irgendwie kapieren die meisten leute nicht was phase ist. genauso lustig ist wenn 3 mann nen eisenbrecher behacken der geheilt wird und die am besten noch um hilfe rufen weil der nicht umkippen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn Du hier mitreden möchtest, solltest Du dir zunächst auch die jeweiligen Posts genau durchlesen und erst im Anschluss selbst posten - nur so wird man Dich ernst nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gesaa (31. Oktober 2008)

*Achtung eigene Meinung!*

Wie schon öfters gesagt wurde: 
WAR ist *kein* WoW!

Beide Spiele sprechen völlig andere Zielgruppen an (allein der Comichafte Grafikstil sollte beweis genug sein).
Wenn man unbedingt ein MMO in die Schublade von WoW stecken will dann bitte Everquest. Denn dies ist in meinen Augen eines der wenigen Spiele welches wirklich auch nur annähernd die gleiche Zielgruppe besitzt (PvE und Raid Spieler).

Warum wird sich denn nicht gleich wie bei GW hingestellt und gesagt: "WAR ist kein WoW. Vielleicht (k)ein besseres Spiel, aber nie ein WoW".


----------



## Tikume (31. Oktober 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Das ist totaler Unsinn, tut mir leid. 2-3 sich assitende Feuermagier mit Heiler und Tanksupport im Rücken haben nur gegen eine entsprechende Übermacht das Nachsehen. Naja, zumindest im T4.



Dass Du mit Randoms gegen ne Stammgruppe verlierst ist fast klar, oder?


----------



## Petera (31. Oktober 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Das ist totaler Unsinn, tut mir leid. 2-3 sich assitende Feuermagier mit Heiler und Tanksupport im Rücken haben nur gegen eine entsprechende Übermacht das Nachsehen. Naja, zumindest im T4.



Autsch,

da ist sehr wahrscheinlich jemand des Rätzels Lösung nahe gekommen. Ich vermute einfach mal, das du hauptsächlich von Szenario-Kämpfen sprichst und dich darüber beklagst, das diese keinen Anspruch mehr für dich haben.

Das Problem ist nur, das der Sinn des Spieles darin besteht die gegnerische Hauptstadt zu erobern. Möglichst viele Szenarios zu gewinnen ist nur eine Möglichkeit dazu diesem Ziel näher zu kommen. Die notwendigen Einflußpunkte werden durch PublicQuests, Szenarien und den Schlachtfeldzielen (z.B. Burgen) in den RvR-Gebieten generiert.

 Szenarien zeichnen sich dadurch aus, das dort Kämpfe im begrenzten Raum und immer mit der gleichen Anzahl von Gegnern ausgeführt werden. Dort herrschen Laborbedingungen. Dort erarbeitete Taktiken und Settings lassen sich nur schwer ins RvR übertragen, da dort noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen. Dort kann man zum Beispiel einer deutlichen Übermacht in die Arme laufen oder umgangen werden.

Deshalb dürfte es im RvR für die meisten Ordnungsspieler nicht so rosig aussehen. Wenn die Serverzahlen bei Buffed stimmen, müsste die Zerstörung überall ihren Gegnern an Zahl überlegen sein und damit die RvR-Gebiete dominieren. Es ist deshalb ein kleines Wunder, das auf den Servern Altdorf noch steht. Es könnte aber auch daran liegen, das du recht hast und die Ordnung durch ihre "besseren" Klassen eine höhere Gewinnchance in den Szeanarien hat, wo eben die zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit der Zerstörung nicht zählt.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, mir stellt sich einfach die Frage, ob dieses Ungleichgewicht, wenn es existiert, nicht eher ein Feature ist und kein Bug. In vielen Beiträgen ist jetzt schon die Rede davon, das viele Ordnungsspieler nicht damit klar kommen, das ihnen im RvR immer eine Übermacht gegenüber steht. Wie tief würde wohl die Stimmung sinken, wenn auch noch Altdorf jeden Monat brennen würde?

Es ist mir klar, das deine Situation nicht unbedingt befriedigend ist. Ebenso würde ich dir zustimmen, das Mythic mit dem Setting (2 Parteien statt 3 wie in DAOC) zu dem Grundproblem beigetragen hat. Nur dürfte der Warhammer Hintergrund keine andere Lösung zugelassen haben und ohne große Lizenz wäre das Spiel von vornherein chancenlos gewesen.

Mythic muss gewusst haben, das sich die meisten Spieler auf die Seite der Zerstörung schlagen werden. Die Abstimmungen in diesem Forum waren da eindeutig. Ihnen muss auch klar gewesen sein, das ein solches Ungleichgewicht der Tot des RvR bedeuten kann. Man kann zwar ein gewisses Durchhaltevermögen verlangen, aber das hat auch Grenzen. Die von mir angedeutete Vorgehensweise wäre eine Möglichkeit für eine gewisse Balance zu sorgen. Vieleicht nicht die schönste, aber alle anderen, die mir in den Sinn kommen, wären Zwangsmassnahmen gewesen, die sich kein "mündiger" Spieler gefallen lassen würde.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Thornado (31. Oktober 2008)

deswegen werden die server von aoc wieder belebter..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tragisch (31. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> beide fraktionen haben mehrere karrieren, die eine heilreduzierung um 50% haben. der chaosbarbar hat sogar eine fähigkeit, die die heilung um 75% verringern kann.
> 
> doch du hast eventuell einen wichtigen punkt angeschnitten. der zauberer hat ja keine solche fähigkeit. auch der schamane hat keine obowhl der erzmagier eine hat.
> 
> ...



Richtig Heilreduzierung haben auch ein paar Karrieren bei Zerstörung... Was dabei aber gerne übersehen wird ist das Heilreduzierung nicht der alleinige Effekt von Spiel mit dem Feuer ist. Damit könnte man nämlich noch leben auch wenn der Spell dann immer noch zu weit unten im Skillbaum wäre im vergleich zu anderen Karrieren. Lustigerweise macht dieser Healdebuff nämlich auch noch Schaden am Ziel und zusätzlich Schaden am Heiler und das nicht nur bei der Direkt- und Initialheilung sondern bei jedem verdammten Hottick. Wir reden hier von einem extrem billig zu skillenden Effekt der also in Summe, Schaden am Ziel verursacht, Heilung reduziert um 50% und noch die Möglichkeit bietet Schaden an Zielen zu verursachen die 250+ Fuss entfernt sind. Da Recht viele Hots auf einem Ziel sein können, kann dieser eine Dot absolut unangemessen viel Schaden verursachen. 
Mal ganz davon ab das Zerstörung diesen Effekt nichtmal mit mehreren Klassen erreichen könnte.  Die einzigen Fähigkeiten die Zerstörung skillen um indirekt Schaden an Heilern zu verursachen sind zum einen wesentlich teurer und zum anderen beziehen sie sich nur auf Direktheilung.

Für billige 6 Punkte im Dottree ist dieser Spell nicht tragbar. Das Teil gehört auf Direktheilung verändert und tiefer in den Baum.


----------



## Petera (31. Oktober 2008)

Thornado schrieb:


> deswegen werden die server von aoc wieder belebter..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja,

wenn man jemanden, der einen bewusst "verarscht" hat, auch noch dafür belohnt, spricht es nicht unbedingt für einen. Aber wenn ich einige Posts richtig lese, sind es meist RP-Spieler, die AOC für dich entdeckt haben. Also spricht die Entwicklung nicht für AOC, sondern zeigt nur wie verzweifelt die Situation für RP-Spieler sein muss.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Astravall (31. Oktober 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Als wenn es nur die Reduzierung der Heilfähigkeiten wäre. Wäre dies der Fall, wäre es eigentlich "just fine". Dies ist es aber nicht! Hat ein Ziel "Play with fire" jene 10 Sekunden als Debuff gibt es für jede Heilung - also auch jeden Tick eines jeden HoTs (was bei Fokuszielen gut und gerne 4-6 sind) - einen Rückschlag auf den jeweiligen Heiler.
> 
> Der Witz daran ist folgender:
> Man nehme an ein durchschnittlicher Heiler auf Stufe 40 lässt einen normalen HoT mit 200-450 Heilung pro Tick (letzteres kritisch) laufen. Macht also alle 3 Sekunden einen zielichen Batzen und hält min 9 Sekunden. Dank "Play with fire" sind diese Ticks um 50% reduziert, heilen also etwa 100-225 Punkte alle 3 Sekunden und haben eine Kritchance von etwa 10-14% je nach Intwertes des Heilers. D.h. versucht ein Heiler sich selbst gegen "Play with fire", den eigentlichen Healdebuff, gegenzuheilen nimmt er mit jedem HoT mehr Schaden als würde er nur stumpf 10 Sekunden auf dessen Ablauf warten.
> ...



Sorry aber ich spiele selber einen Feuermagier level 32 ... du willst doch nicht behaupten dass die 100 Elementarschaden als Rückkopplung das Spiel entscheiden? Ich habe auch einen Schildbuff der mit einer gewissen wahrscheinlichkeit 80 Schaden zurückwirft wenn mich jemand haut. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie der Schaden mit entsprechender Elementarresistenz aussieht. Dann ist er ja noch lächerlicher.

Ich  habe noch nie einen Heiler damit getötet. Das Ding stackt auch nicht. Das Ding stört vielleicht den heiler ein wenig beim heilen, mehr nicht. Du tust so als ob der Spell die Heiler umbringt.

Soll ich anfangen mich zu beschweren warum die gegenerischen Heiler trotz meines angeblichen IMBA-Übermegaschadens einfach den Schaden mal locker wegheilen können? Ich muss auch alle Trümpfe ziehen um was tot zu bekommen und wehe es klebt ein Tank an mir dann ist eh schon essig, weil ich nicht viel aushalte und Feuerkäfig und weg rennen nutzt auch meist nix weil die Tanks nicht lange genug drin stehen (wenn überhaupt) und mir ihre Waffen hinterherschmeissen ohne Chance auf Fluchtmöglichkeit. Da kann ich meist nur Nebel anwerfen (50% Weniger schaden solange ich den Gegner nicht angreife) und beten dass meine Heiler gerade frei sind und mich hochheilen können  bevor der mich platt macht.

Dann kommt es auch sehr auf die Ausrüstung und den level an ... ich war erst mit lvel 31 in Tor Anroc klar dass da level 25/26 Chars Schwierigkeiten gegen mich haben mit über 600 Rüstung und 5100 Trefferpunkten. In der Schlangenpassage gegen 40ger sieht es wieder ganz anders aus. Da bin ich dann aber sowas von Futter. Da kann ich machen was ich will, ich bekomm nen Tank nicht mal Ansatzweise tot, weil ich tot bin bevor ich groß was machen kann.

In Tor Anroc habe ich auch schon oft 1000der Krits von einer Zauberin bekommen ... die kann auch Schaden machen so ist das ja nicht. Und Oft genug hab ich noch 50% Leben und zack von einem Moment auf den Andern bin ich tot und ich frage mich was war das denn jetzt.

MfG Michael


----------



## SirDamatadore (31. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> die wahrheit hast du auch nicht mit löffeln gegessen. denn sie ist ungreifbar und für unsere augen nur grob erkennbar, wenn überhaupt. wer sind wir menschen, die behaupten sie kennen die Wahrheit wenn wir die welt nur durch unsere eigenen sinne wahrnehmen und durch unseren oftmals verwirrten und unreifen geist filtrieren. weder wissenschaftler noch propheten haben jemals mit sicherheit sagen können, dass sie jemals mehr getan haben als nur zu glauben dies sei die wahrheit, die sie verkünden.



Richtig.

Wenn jemand von der Wahrheit spricht, dann versucht er zu überzeugen und im grunde versucht nur jemand zu überzeugen wenn es verschiedene Meinungen zu der dieser gesprochenen Wahrheit gibt.

Irgend jemand hatte mal gesagt, die Lüge ist wahrer als die Wahrheit, weil die Wahrheit so verlogen ist.


----------



## Trel (31. Oktober 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Hab ihn mir doch angeschaut, schaust du auch mal auf das Datum? Dieser Patch ist laut diesem Wiki im November 2004 rausgekommen, in Europa erschien WoW aber erst am 11.02.2005. Wir hatten MC+Onyxia also schon von Beginn an im Spiel. Offizieller Release in den Staaten war übrigens der 23.11.04.



Hmm verdammt nicht auf die Jahreszahlen geachtet... und wenn ich mal recht überlegt hätte wäre mir aufgefallen das ich im August 05 auch in mc unterwegs war...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam28 (31. Oktober 2008)

Also ich kaufe den ganzen Leuten die über das Endgame PVM schimpfen nicht ab das sie schon genug davon gesehen haben um das insgesamt beurteilen zu können.
Glaube auch bis heute noch nicht das irgendein Spiel es mit der Orginalität des Trials of Atlantis Content aufnimmt.


----------



## schmand (31. Oktober 2008)

@TS

Problem stimmt schon so.
Aber du steckst da mitten drin. Ich will hier nicht alles aufzählen, aber in deinem Post gibt es genauso Desinformationen. Stat konstruktiv die Probleme anzusprechen, bist du immerwieder damit beschäftigt jemanden z.B. als Whiner zu bezeichnen, weil er, deiner Desinformation nach eben einer ist... Dem nach, wie ordentlich und umfangreich du den Thread geschrieben hast, ist mir bewußt, dass du es ernst meinst und nicht unbedingt auf Flame abzielst. Solltest dich aber an manchen Stellen selber an die Nase fassen.


----------



## Petera (31. Oktober 2008)

Sam28 schrieb:


> Also ich kaufe den ganzen Leuten die über das Endgame PVM schimpfen nicht ab das sie schon genug davon gesehen haben um das insgesamt beurteilen zu können.
> Glaube auch bis heute noch nicht das irgendein Spiel es mit der Orginalität des Trials of Atlantis Content aufnimmt.



Hallo Sam28,

war das nicht die Erweiterung, die zur Schaffung von "Classic Servern" geführt hat und damit zur Spaltung der DAOC-Gemeinschaft ?

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Gin (31. Oktober 2008)

Dem einen gefiel es, dem anderen nicht - so wird es wohl immer sein. Ich persönlich fand ToA super, sowohl die Masterlevel als auch die Artefakt-Idee (von denen leider einige ein wenig zu übermächtig waren).


----------



## Petera (31. Oktober 2008)

Gin schrieb:


> Dem einen gefiel es, dem anderen nicht - so wird es wohl immer sein. Ich persönlich fand ToA super, sowohl die Masterlevel als auch die Artefakt-Idee (von denen leider einige ein wenig zu übermächtig waren).



Es muss einiges passiert sein, sonst hätte Mythic nicht nicht 2 (?) zusätzliche Server ohne ToA aufgebaut. Ich habe mir DAOC mal angesehen, aber leider nicht lange duchgehalten. Als Vorbereitung hatte ich mir die Foren duchgelesen und bin dann darauf gestossen. Ich konnte nichts näheres in Erfahrung bringen, deshalb die Neugierde darüber, was eigentlich der Auslöser war.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Sam28 (31. Oktober 2008)

TOA war das dritte DAoC Addon, eines der besten, aber auch eines der schlechtesten.
Schlecht waren die neuen Items, besonders die Artefakte und die MEisterstufen, die von Spielern als Must have für RvR angesehen wurden, von Mythic aber als nettes nebenbei konzipiert wurden.
Artefakte waren super schwer zu bekommen, man musste auf den Encounter warten, der dauerte teilweise irre lange, dann musste man den Encounter noch schaffen, das gedroppte Artefakt bekommen oder kaufen (teuer) und schliesslich noch Rollen farmen oder teuer kaufen. Wer damit ne SC machen wollte brauchte entweder viel Zeit oder richtig viel Geld.
Bei den Meisterstufen war es auch wieder eine Frage der Zeit, der berühmte ML 3 konnte schon mal 14 Std dauern, andere waren leichter, aber man machte das halt in Kampfgruppen, teilweise bis zu 200 Leute groß, daher auch die Lange dauer, andauernd hat jemand LD und wenn der einen Step verpasst konnte er den letzten nicht abschliessen, dazu kamen noch nen paar Bugs das man den Encounter nicht bekam und fertig war ein Riesen Frust potential.
Das wurde von Mythic im Laufe der Jahre abgeschwächt, derzeit ist TOA keine Herausforderung mehr, alles geht mit einer Grp.
Das will natürlich keiner wieder haben.
Das positive:
Die verschiedenen Meisterstufen- und Artefaktencounter waren sehr orginell, den Ideenreichtum kann ich gar nicht so beschreiben, da sind so viele coole Ideen die die Designer von Mythic da hervorgebracht haben, das ist wirklich begeisternd.
Dadrin stimmen auch praktisch alle überein, das ToA seinesgleichen suchte in der Hinsicht.
Man brauchte für fast alles eine bestimmte Vorgehensweise oder Taktik, und kaum ein Encounter war wie ein anderer, nicht jeder war besonders anspruchsvoll, aber alle waren etwas besonders.
Waenn Mythic diesen Ideenreichtum wieder auspackt wird es WoW ziemlich ebenbürtig. Man muss ja nicht wieder die selben Fehler machen und sollte nur die guten Elemente nehmen.


----------



## Gromthar (3. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich spiele selber einen Feuermagier level 32 ... du willst doch nicht behaupten dass die 100 Elementarschaden als Rückkopplung das Spiel entscheiden? Ich habe auch einen Schildbuff der mit einer gewissen wahrscheinlichkeit 80 Schaden zurückwirft wenn mich jemand haut. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie der Schaden mit entsprechender Elementarresistenz aussieht. Dann ist er ja noch lächerlicher.


Nicht? Dann auch für dich folgendes Beispiel:
Neben meinem Eisenbrecher spiele ich auch noch einen Zeloten, mittlerweile ist er auch Stufe 40. Ein Stufe 40 Feuermagier (merke: nicht Stufe 32) trifft mich mit "Play with fire" idR mit 150 (abgeschwäscht durch Resitenzen) mit bis zu 550 Elementarschaden (kritisch). Und genau Letzterer macht mir als Heiler extrem zu schaffen. Für mich bedeutet das, wenn ein Feuermagier mit 100 Verbrennungen herumballern kann ist seine Kritchance um 50% gesteigert, macht also mit eingerechneter Int etwa 65-70% abzüglich meiner 13% Initiative ca. 55% Kritchance auf mir mit"Play with fire" und damit bei einigermaßen guten Spiel von 2-3 Feuermagiern für jeden Heiler in meinem Zerstörungsteam ein ernstes Problem.

Naja, aber das nur am Rande.

Ach ja, und allen die meinen ich solle eben RvR spielen weil WAR ja ein RvR Spiel und kein Szenariospiel sei. Zu euch sei gesagt, versucht dies bitte auf einem sehr gut bevölkerten Server zu tun auf dem ca. 70% Zerstörungsanteil ist. Nein danke, ich weigere mich Farmobjekt zu sein. Versuchen wir eine Brug anzugreifen, haben wir binnen 10 Minuten fast einen Schlachtzug Verteidiger.

Ich verherrliche WoW nicht, bei Gott nein! Ich habe selbst das BC Addon nur einen Monat gespielt und dann keine Lust mehr gehabt, bzw. zu LotRO gegangen. Mir liegt NICHTS daran aus WAR ein WoW zu machen. Aber eine Sache hat WoW schon zu Beginn gehabt: mehr Vielfalt!


----------

